# Jumpfesta 2013



## ziemiak11 (Dec 10, 2012)

Will Kishimoto, once again, claim that upcoming year will be Kakshi year?
Or maybe he'll announce near end of the manga?

Jumpfesta spoilers:

```
Originally Posted by PikaCheeka  
Nothing.

 It's all shit on twitter.

 2014 movie. More deaths coming. God's seat. Team 10 development. Hyuuga development. Kishi's pic was cool.

 Seriously that's all there is. Hopefully a real script comes soon
```

I am of-line from now till end of Christmas so if somebody can (mod?) feel free to edit this and add new info.



takL said:


> k
> 
> the gist of the show
> 
> ...


----------



## Undead (Dec 10, 2012)

Kakashi's having his moment right now.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 10, 2012)

why wouldn't this qualify as kakashi's year.

and yeah probably something to do with the end of the manga. i believe a couple months ago he said we only had about a year and a half left.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 10, 2012)

this year is kakashi's year.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Dec 10, 2012)

Rac said:


> why wouldn't this qualify as kakashi's year.
> 
> and yeah probably something to do with the end of the manga. i believe a couple months ago he said we only had about a year and a half left.



Well this was his troll sentence for past few years


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 10, 2012)

Kishimoto announces ten more years of naruto! And a side novel starring the akatsuki and their development plus a movie of their epic re-return! ....A girl can dream 

But I doubt much news will be shown. Maybe storm 3 news and length of manga.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 10, 2012)

he did say it a few times. but he hadn't done anything with kakashi at this point.

but it is possible for kishi to still have more in store for him. but after obito is dead i doubt he will do much. possibly participate in a team 7 battle.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 10, 2012)

Kishi started announcing "Kakashi year" back in 2009 I think. I wonder whether he intended for Tobito reveal to happen much earlier than it did


----------



## Friday (Dec 10, 2012)

Next year is Sakura's year!


----------



## rac585 (Dec 10, 2012)

^ 

chouji is more likely to get a year.


----------



## Krippy (Dec 10, 2012)

Kakashi just had his 15 minutes

next year is Sasuke's/Orochimaru's year


----------



## Marsala (Dec 10, 2012)

He'll probably announce that it's Sasuke's year again. Sasuke hasn't been seen in a while now.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 10, 2012)

Perhaps he will talk about the end of the manga and Sasuke.
12 days till we know....


----------



## Annabella (Dec 10, 2012)

He'll probably talk about the characters he plans to focus on in the next year.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> He'll probably announce that it's Sasuke's year again. Sasuke hasn't been seen in a while now.



only for it to be naruto's year. kishi is a troll.

will it be kakashi's year? 
kishi: why yes, it will be kakashi's year.

takeuchi(huge sakura-fan girl and thinks kishi is woman hater): when will it be sakura's year?
kishi: who the fuck is sakura. oh yes, that bitch that i hate. yes, it will be her year.

will sasuke show up?
kishi: yea, it will be his year.

shikamaru is so handsome. i think i will marry him.

will itachi show up again?
kishi: why, yes he will show up again. THAT HERO!

will jiraiya show up again?
kishi: he lives in our hearts.

the manga is going to end soon. lasts for another 5 years.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 10, 2012)

Kakashi time is now, Sasuke is seeing those who knows everything.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Dec 10, 2012)

mayumi said:


> only for it to be naruto's year. kishi is a troll.
> 
> will it be kakashi's year?
> kishi: why yes, it will be kakashi's year.
> ...



I thought it the real one..


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 10, 2012)

Do we ever really learn anything of interest at these? :T


----------



## Lovely (Dec 10, 2012)

Hopefully the VAs actually ask some revealing questions. 

I do think Kishi will say a little about Sasuke or Obito.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 10, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Do we ever really learn anything of interest at these? :T


Yes. There are some good informations there.
Kishimoto admits a few things he says doesn't come true or take a long time to happen - like "Kakashi's year" and Sakura being more participative but in general we always learn something.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2012)

he will say something but will change his mind


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2012)

Hopefully he'll hint something. But honestly I think he already revealed quite a bit of things during those Road to Ninja interviews he had back in July & August, like how we would find out soon who Tobi was and that Sasuke would show up in the final battle of this arc or not (that one still to be proven right, maybe that was a red herring to keep us all captured in the manga's events). He also said something about old characters you didn't expect to return would acutally be back + new characters showing up, that's interesting considering he brought back a few old, known characters with Edo Tensei.

He might teased what is in store for Sasuke with those "who know everything".


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 10, 2012)

Kishimoto's thoughts: Are you guys ready for year 2013?
I sure am.
You will rike what im going to do with Sasuke's story. 
Prepare your anuses Naruto fandom, the butthurt will greater than Rin and the book. 


Kishimoto's words to the public.: I'm wrapping up Naruto this year, its been fun and I have a few tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Hopefully the VAs actually ask some revealing questions.
> 
> I do think Kishi will say a little about Sasuke or Obito.



You mean seiyu?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 10, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hopefully he'll hint something. But honestly I think he already revealed quite a bit of things during those Road to Ninja interviews he had back in July & August, like how we would find out soon who Tobi was and that Sasuke would show up in the final battle of this arc or not (that one still to be proven right, maybe that was a red herring to keep us all captured in the manga's events). He also said something about old characters you didn't expect to return would acutally be back + new characters showing up, that's interesting considering he brought back a few old, known characters with Edo Tensei.
> 
> He might teased what is in store for Sasuke with those "who know everything".


Wait so did the Edo Tensei people count as the "old characters" coming back? D8 is the interview that old? *sobs* my heart. Same goes for new characters being ET?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 10, 2012)

Script   :



PikaCheeka said:


> *Stupid interviewer pretending to be the readerbase:*
> So! Is this the big climax of the manga?
> 
> *Kishimoto:*
> ...



Some other possibilities:

*Stupid interviewer pretending to be the readerbase:*
What direction is the war headed next?

*Kishimoto:*
The good guys will win in the end.

*Stupid interviewer pretending to be the readerbase:*
Who will be Madara's new VA?

*Kishimoto:*
Alan Rickman.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Dec 10, 2012)

Krippy said:


> Kakashi just had his 15 minutes





Paragon said:


> Kakashi's having his moment right now.





Jizznificent said:


> this year is kakashi's year.




Kakashi had almost 0 focus this year, 0 development. If you are talking about standing in background while Naruto solos the jinchurikis or getting kicked around by Tobito for one chapter as his 15 minutes of fame then lol

Who the hell do you think Kakashi is?!


----------



## Ghost14 (Dec 10, 2012)

Naruto Fighto said:


> Kakashi had almost 0 focus this year, 0 development. If you are talking about standing in background while Naruto solos the jinchurikis or getting kicked around by Tobito for one chapter as his 15 minutes of fame then lol
> 
> Who the hell do you think Kakashi is?!



Yeah Naruto soloing while Kakashi warps things in and out of the Kamui dimension so they can actually attack Obito, I think I remember that part.


----------



## KBL (Dec 10, 2012)

Kakashi's year.

Something will happen to Sakura.

Juugo will do something epic.

The same things Kishi says since 2008


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Dec 10, 2012)

Ghost14 said:


> Yeah Naruto soloing while Kakashi warps things in and out of the Kamui dimension so they can actually attack Obito, I think I remember that part.



So Kakashi helped a little, played a support role. Got a nice powerup with his kamui. That doesn't make it "a year", he didn't even accomplish anything. All of that happened in a couple of chapters. 
If this year belonged to anyone, it belonged to Naruto.
Sasuke got his focus before, he got to fight Deidara, Itachi, the kage summit and Danzo.

Now compare that to Kakashi's "year". 
Obito got more focus than Kakashi in this year. Itachi got more focus. Bee got more focus.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 11, 2012)

Naruto Fighto said:


> So Kakashi helped a little, played a support role. Got a nice powerup with his kamui. That doesn't make it "a year", he didn't even accomplish anything. All of that happened in a couple of chapters.
> If this year belonged to anyone, it belonged to Naruto.
> Sasuke got his focus before, he got to fight Deidara, Itachi, the kage summit and Danzo.
> 
> ...



It's Kakashi's year because we got that Obito garbage.

Kakashi skyrocketed from being the hospital fodder boy of 400 chapters to a character almost as important as Naruto and Sasuke because of that nonsense.


----------



## RaptorRage (Dec 11, 2012)

Kishi reveals Hyuga Rebellion arc coming in 2013. Secrets of the Byakugan revealed and the return of Hanabi as Final Villain...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 11, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> Kishi reveals Hyuga Rebellion arc coming in 2013. Secrets of the Byakugan revealed and the return of Hanabi as Final Villain...



I'll enjoy watching them all get Tnj'd back to living in the Leaf.


----------



## ed17 (Dec 11, 2012)

Naruto 2013 will be focused on The Return of The King 
--------------------------------

I think there will be many flashbacks of the uchihas (sasuke and obito)
and possibly some new characters


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 11, 2012)

rookies' year incoming?


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 11, 2012)

This year should he focus on Madara, that would be interesting


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 11, 2012)

Sauces VA will be there so I expect Sauce questions.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 11, 2012)

Naruto Fighto said:


> So Kakashi helped a little, played a support role. Got a nice powerup with his kamui. That doesn't make it "a year", he didn't even accomplish anything. All of that happened in a couple of chapters.
> If this year belonged to anyone, it belonged to Naruto.
> Sasuke got his focus before, he got to fight Deidara, Itachi, the kage summit and Danzo.
> 
> ...


Dude you're getting it all wrong.
"Sasuke's year" was 2008 when he fought Itachi, understand that as a battle with high importance for his development. 

"Kakashi's year" is 2012 because he is fighting Obito and it's a battle of high importance for Kakashi char.

The "year" isn't about how many fights someone has.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Dec 11, 2012)

Speak a little on RS and Juubi connection, talk about Kakashi year, bring his favorite Sauce back to eclipse everyone like before and...yeah, that's about it...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 11, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> Kishi reveals Hyuga Rebellion arc coming in 2013. Secrets of the Byakugan revealed and the return of Hanabi as Final Villain...


Yes please.

The manga seriously needs to break some new ground.


----------



## Rios (Dec 11, 2012)

It will be the fodder year. Expect numerous flashbacks and fodder backgrounds, also a lot of unexpected gruesome fodder slaughter in slow motion. Will the fodder recover? Will it be able to fight back? Find out in 2013.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 11, 2012)

Kakashi is already having his year.

I am still waiting for a shining Sakura though.


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2012)

Next year will be Sakura's year. And Kakashi's again.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 11, 2012)

I know only, that he said about the appearance of old characters, which didnt have much panel-time, and about the appearance of a bunch of new characters.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 11, 2012)

Friday said:


> Next year is Udon's year!



Fixed that for you


----------



## AvengeRpro (Dec 11, 2012)

kishimoto: it'll be another year of fillers and plot-less fanservice so we  keep cashing in.


----------



## Shattering (Dec 11, 2012)

Kakashi had his moment already, lot of character development and some power-ups.

He will talk about Sasuke and Madara for sure, and maybe if my delusions are correct we could get something about Itachi/Kabuto...


----------



## takL (Dec 11, 2012)

i think hell talk mainly about rock lee cos his ex assistant who now writes the rock lee sd will be on  stage with him as well. :risu tenten's va and rock lee's va will be there too along with narutos and sasukes.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 11, 2012)

Rock Lee's year is coming 

TIME FOR EIGHT GATES!


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 11, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Rock Lee's year is coming
> 
> TIME FOR EIGHT GATES!



I guess his grave has already been dug.


----------



## Yagami Light (Dec 11, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Fixed that for you



 You meant ukki-kun and Kumade right?
Ukki-kun for fv!


----------



## Gabe (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe he will say next year we will have information on RS and Madara after he survived the VOTE and met nagato


----------



## 8 (Dec 11, 2012)

Pathos Grim said:


> I guess his grave has already been dug.


nah. i wouldn't be surprised if rock lee gets to do 8 gates without dying. just as chouji goes butterfly mode without any pills or any kind of risk involved.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 11, 2012)

I hope he will say some important things about Sasuke and the Sasuke vs Naruto fight.


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2012)

mayumi said:


> only for it to be naruto's year. kishi is a troll.
> 
> will it be kakashi's year?
> kishi: why yes, it will be kakashi's year.
> ...



if says kakashi, expect itachi.

if he says sakura/hinata/parings, expect sasuke.

if he says orochimaru, he will fucking deliver or else 


takL said:


> i think hell talk mainly about rock lee cos his ex assistant who now writes the rock lee sd will be on  stage with him as well. :risu tenten's va and rock lee's va will be there too along with narutos and sasukes.



man, that would be an epic convo


----------



## Turrin (Dec 11, 2012)

Year of Sakura


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 11, 2012)

Well whatever Kishi may say I can't wait to see it when someone posts it. At least he is there doesn't look like Bleach/Kubo is even gonna be there. Don't know it that cuz of him or Shonen Jump was like nah don't need ya.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 11, 2012)

Year of Neji and the golden byakugan


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 11, 2012)

Didnt Kishi say last year. That after he covers Kakashi year and Naruto part of the story(which is raping up) he is going to cover Sasuke for quite some time


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2012)

Next year is Suigetsus year! Mist Village year


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Will Kishimoto, once again, claim that upcoming year will be Kakshi year?


Kakashi has had his time in the sun all year long. With Madara, Obito, and Juubi going down in the next 10 or so chapters next year will no doubt focus on Taka, Sasuke, and Orochimaru.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 11, 2012)

Tenten&Lee's seiyuu will be there? Nice, I can predict this

Lee's Seiyuu: Kishimoto-sensei can you give us some hints about the most awesome character of all times please?
Kishimoto: Sure, Lee....mmh, well... What I can say.... Well, Next year will be Rock Lee's year!! Stay tunned Please!! Keep following the manga please! ARIGATO!

TenTen's Seiyuu: And what about TenTen? It would be very nice if she'll have some romance!!Please Kishimoto-sensei, show us some hints about LeeTen!!
Kishimoto: Uh Tenten? Well...She....maybe...she'll have a small active role... Please, read the manga and you'll know everything!!

A VOICE: Kishimoto-sensei's stage ends here. 

Kishimoto: FUCK YEAH. Finally I can leave this stupid festa.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 11, 2012)

Year of Kiba, get ready for it


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 11, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Year of Kiba, get ready for it



The question on everyone's mind, _What will Kiba say next_?!


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 12, 2012)

Well maybe he will talk about some revelation about Uzumaki and Senju clans(Naruto's side of family),something about what Orochimaru and company will do
and something like "keep following the manga".


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 12, 2012)

takL said:


> i think hell talk mainly about rock lee cos his ex assistant who now writes the rock lee sd will be on  stage with him as well. :risu tenten's va and rock lee's va will be there too along with narutos and sasukes.



Sounds like it's going to be fun. I wonder... will you be assisting?


----------



## Virys (Dec 12, 2012)

*Saturday (December 22)*
New Prince of Tennis - (Author will make an appearance on stage)
DRAGON BALL Z
Ao no Exorcist
Naruto - (Author will make an appearance on stage)
One Piece

*Sunday (December 23)*
Gintama
ToLOVEru Darkness - (Authors will make an appearance on stage)
Hunter?Hunter
Medaka Box
Toriko
One Piece - (Author will make an appearance on stage)


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 12, 2012)

I believe I'll be away camping when this is on.

So someone else will have to look for the 2ch thread. vered or takL maybe.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 12, 2012)

As long as Obito is alive Kakashi focus won't shift.


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 12, 2012)

do we know who else will be there to ask questions? i hope someone there asks about Rin, because i really want to know why Kakashi killed her


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 12, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> do we know who else will be there to ask questions? i hope someone there asks about Rin, because i really want to know why Kakashi killed her


That isn't necessary because we know Kishi will explain that when the right time comes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 13, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> do we know who else will be there to ask questions? i hope someone there asks about Rin, because i really want to know why Kakashi killed her



I know what I'd ask if I were there. 

Someone will waste a question on Rin though, for sure. And Kishi will say "You'll see." And then we will have one less question.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto, Masashi Kishimoto at Jump Festa 2013 

hope he gives some juicy details!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 19, 2012)

im excited, because this time its almost certain that we might get a lot of Sasuke next year 

time to discover all secrets of the uchiha, what is written in the tablet...i have waited this moment for years.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 19, 2012)

Wait, the author of the Rock Lee spinoff is going to be there, too?

We have the author of that, Lee's VA, and Tenten's VA asking questions? I guess we all know what half of those 40 minutes will be wasted on, now.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 19, 2012)

Is takl going?
Just Imagine!
If all the forum donates 1$ to sponsor a trip for him, it would be amazing. He could give us first hand coverage and stuff! Ahhhhhh!

Just imagining that, its nice.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm so excited.  For a second I saw this thread I assumed it was TIME!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2012)

Jumpfesta?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm really excited about this.

Because I have no idea where the manga is heading .


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 20, 2012)

I WANT SASUKE, IM DYING


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 20, 2012)

So he wants to play as Sasuke, well sasuke is a really fun character to play with in Storm 3. Specially the one with Akatsuki cloak, but there are other sasuke's that are extremely cheesy and spam amateratsu in your face.


----------



## Rose (Dec 20, 2012)

I want pairing drama.


----------



## gershwin (Dec 20, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wait, the author of the Rock Lee spinoff is going to be there, too?
> 
> We have the author of that, Lee's VA, and Tenten's VA asking questions? I guess we all know what half of those 40 minutes will be wasted on, now.



Unfortunately true. Thats why I`m not excited.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2012)

Someone there should ask him why he no longer draws covers for the chapters, I miss them.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2012)

No more year of anyone. Develop as many characters as possible.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 20, 2012)

i think Kishi will say "from now on, its all about Sasuke and Naruto"


----------



## Kusa (Dec 20, 2012)

A year full of Sasuke,pleace Kishi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 20, 2012)

well kishi did say that there is a lot to be told about Sasuke, and this year he just started to make his move...so


----------



## Kusa (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah,I am sure 2013 is going to be a happy year for the Sasuke fans


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 20, 2012)

if its not 2013, its over


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well kishi did say that there is a lot to be told about Sasuke, and this year he just started to make his move...so



When did he say this? I've been out of the loop lately.


----------



## Aleeight (Dec 20, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> Kishi reveals Hyuga Rebellion arc coming in 2013. Secrets of the Byakugan revealed and the return of Hanabi as Final Villain...


I can see it now...The war is over and then we get Doujutsu Drama 2.0! That's what they will all get for ignoring the Hyuuga for too long! 


Sango-chan said:


> The question on everyone's mind, _What will Kiba say next_?!


----------



## Gabe (Dec 20, 2012)

naruto vs sasuke coming soon


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if its not 2013, its over



The Naruto manga will be over in 2013 lol.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2012)

You mean 2015/2016 lol


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 20, 2012)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> The Naruto manga will be over in 2013 lol.



 Don't remind me...




Mider T said:


> You mean 2015/2016 lol



Or 3016


----------



## ziemiak11 (Dec 20, 2012)

So two days to go.
And yes it is pretty obvious that this year Rock Lee manga part will take some time. And yes since it is just a spin-off gag manga/anime it'll be a waste of time. 
Btw. I like to watch/read it.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 20, 2012)

ziemiak11 said:


> So two days to go.
> And yes it is pretty obvious that this year Rock Lee manga part will take some time. And yes since it is just a spin-off gag manga/anime it'll be a waste of time.
> Btw. I like to watch/read it.



You kidding?
I'm excited! More akatsuki chibis! 
It's kishi's way of saying thanks to his fans.
Eventhoughit'smadebysomeotherdude


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's how its ganno roll.
Interviewer: Hello I am here with the author of Naruto Masashi Kishimoto.
Kishi:Hello everyone.(Under Kubos troll controll)
Interviewer: So the first question fans want to know is, when are you planning to end the Naruto manga?
Kishi: Well, I plan on making it Naruto's year and Karins year. And the manga will continue off with Naruto's son the new Rikudou sage.
Interviewer: How can it be Naruto's year if he is the main character though? And his son? Who will be the mother though?
Kishi: Because he and Karin need to revive the Uzamaki clan, so we will surely see a lot of irrelevant flashbacks like with chapter 599. And I plan on making his child have two mothers. It will be Naruto,Hinata and Sakura.
Interviewer: ?!? Alright... What is the team song for Madara Uchiha?
Kishi: I basically did a fusion of Itachi's and Sasukes team song but with a lot less instruments.
Interviewer: (This guy is on crack) In any other news, what kind of porn do you watch? Fans are curious to find out. Sasuke only porn?
Kishi: You think I watch porn that doesn't include Itachi? ALL my porn includes him. My wife has to dress up as Itachi so that I would bang her tonight.
Interviewer: How did you dress yourself today?
Kishi: Well first I wake up and wank off to the Itachi statues in my house then I pray to Itachi's dick hoping that one day, he will slap me with it. Afterward, I let my fans do the rest.
Interviewer: And now we switch to the manga artist of the Rock Lee spin-off.
Guaiy: Will we see Neji again?
Kishi: Who?
Guaiy: Nehi Hyuuga!
Kishi: I don't know that is but if you mean Itachi Uchiha then yes. I plan on making Obito revive him instead of Madara.
Guaiy: Will we see more of team 10?
Kishi: No, mostly just Guy and perhaps Lee and TenTen die.
Annoucer: And now time for irrlevant questions folks such as 'How does Kiba bathe Akamaru?', 'What type of shampoo does Hinata use', and my personal favourite 'Tell use about the landscape of Naruto'.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 20, 2012)

Raiden said:


> When did he say this? I've been out of the loop lately.


was it in the last year's jump festa? i think it was


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone knows at what time the interview is going to be? @>@


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 21, 2012)

klad said:


> and my personal favourite 'Tell use about the landscape of Naruto'.



I have a strong feeling that's going to be one of the questions asked.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2012)

Next year sasuke year is good for me. Cause Suigetsu is hanging out with sasuke which means. Moar pannel time hahahahargh!!! 

But seriously someone should ask him why he doesnt draw covers anymore.
Oda always draws covers and he even sometimes takes requests from fans.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Next year sasuke year is good for me. Cause Suigetsu is hanging out with sasuke which means. Moar pannel time hahahahargh!!!
> 
> But seriously someone should ask him why he doesnt draw covers anymore.
> Oda always draws covers and he even sometimes takes requests from fans.



I'd like this question. It would put him on the spot and make him feel awkward.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2012)

Sasuke already had his year, which was the Gokage arc. I think he'll say
it's sakura's year now. @@


----------



## Annabella (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm excited because Kishi's bound to mention Sasuke even if it's just a little thing, at least then we can speculate further about what direction he intends to take his character.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 21, 2012)

TorJaN said:


> Does anyone knows at what time the interview is going to be? @>@





Virys said:


> *Saturday (December 22)*
> New Prince of Tennis - (Author will make an appearance on stage)
> DRAGON BALL Z
> Ao no Exorcist
> ...



i'm not expecting much.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Dec 21, 2012)

TorJaN said:


> Does anyone knows at what time the interview is going to be? @>@



14:50~15:30 NARUTO 12 22 2012


----------



## Rain (Dec 21, 2012)

Where is Kubo lol?


----------



## Rosi (Dec 21, 2012)

4th consecutive Kakashi year  I'm not against it


----------



## Kusa (Dec 21, 2012)

Just one day


----------



## Ernie (Dec 21, 2012)

Probably a Sasuke-year... Shame. 

Unless he enters the battefield.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2012)

its today right? its already 22 on Japan


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2012)

Rain said:


> Where is Kubo lol?



crying behind the stage on how to get bleach on air again 

i mean, it is like kubo is trying too hard with his manga recently.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> crying behind the stage on how to get bleach on air again
> 
> i mean, it is like kubo is trying too hard with his manga recently.



Yet it's still terrible.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 21, 2012)

This was Obito's year, next is Kakashi's 

and the Sasuke fandom goes nuts.


----------



## 8 (Dec 21, 2012)

doesn't anyone think its odd how lee's and tenten's voice actors are present, but not neiji's voice actor.

also when all of konoha 11 characters were heading to naruto they all got some dialogue except for neiji.

last few chapters we seen the others of the k11, but neiji was nowhere.

then last chapter:

*Spoiler*: __ 



neiji got killed off.




no one else think this is fishy?


===
anyway i predict next year will be the year of hinata. kishi's new favorite character.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> Yet it's still terrible.



not terrible, but trying *too hard*. he downplayed big names to give importance/power to new ones  in terms of power. aside from that, all of his new characters are boring as hell and i can't even be bothered by their names. he also gives power to old forgotten characters too on the expense of well known characters.

then there is the whole "funny antics" shticks which are not funny at all. 


he is trying to please the:

1- i want new badass characters crowd.
2- i want funny stuff crowd.
3- i want you to focus on characters you never focused on before or rarely did.... crowd.

that is why i think he is trying too hard. he can't focus on thing at a time. first, there were the fullbringers, then the nazis, and now the RG. each one of these groups are half assed.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 21, 2012)

> last few chapters we seen the others of the k11, but neiji was nowhere.
> 
> then last chapter:
> 
> ...



I think he intentionally put the focus off Neji to make this chapter, where it's almost entirely about Neji, more shocking. Maybe.

In 573 all the Konoha 11+ Sai give their motivations for helping Naruto... except Neji, who is seen running to the battlefield alongside Hinata, so we know he's going to be there, even if he's not on-panel. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just so happens that Neji gets a whole chapter to explain his motivation for helping Naruto, in the very same chapter he dies. Kishi was saving Neji's monologue for when he was going to die.







> ===
> anyway i predict next year will be the year of hinata. kishi's new favorite character.



I fully expect Kishi to say something about how he wanted to write Hinata as a character that slowly grows stronger through hard work like Naruto and Lee before the timeskip, but because he doesn't know how to recognize "woman" and "trying hard" in the same breath (Sakura actually asks why boys train themselves so hard, and Ino replies with "I dunno, I'm a girl too". Hinata is a girl that's supposed to be a very hard worker) Hinata doesn't get any panel time to show her efforts.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 21, 2012)

Its obvious that next comes Sasuke's year based on Kishi's last interview and the patern of Naruto centric arcs being followed by Sasuke centric ones. Like how Naruto vs Pain started after Sasuke's chase for Itachi was over and how Naruto entered in the war arc after Sasuke vs Kages arc.

Kishi can surprise us though and give next year to Sakura or Teuchi instead to Sasuke


----------



## auem (Dec 21, 2012)

i am expecting kishi saying this year to be madara's year...

and kishi will say he forgot about sakura...


----------



## 8 (Dec 21, 2012)

Karyu Endan said:


> I think he intentionally put the focus off Neji to make this chapter, where it's almost entirely about Neji, more shocking. Maybe.
> 
> In 573 all the Konoha 11+ Sai give their motivations for helping Naruto... except Neji, who is seen running to the battlefield alongside Hinata, so we know he's going to be there, even if he's not on-panel.
> 
> ...


i thought maybe there's something going on which influenced neiji's treatment in the manga. 

its odd how neiji's voice actor is not present along tenten's and lee's voice actors. while manga neiji also gets ignored and then written out of the story.

for example in many soap opera's when an actor suddenly decides to quit or somehow hes unable to continue, they just kill off his character.

just speculating of course. i'm probably looking too much into it.


----------



## gershwin (Dec 21, 2012)

8 said:


> its odd how neiji's voice actor is not present along tenten's and lee's voice actors. while manga neiji also gets ignored and then written out of the story.


Sakura`s and Kakashi`s va are also absent, what does it tell?


----------



## 8 (Dec 21, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Sakura`s and Kakashi`s va are also absent, what does it tell?


they are not main characters of rock lee manga?


----------



## gershwin (Dec 21, 2012)

They are main characters from the manga Naruto SD shares the time on stage with


----------



## Lovely (Dec 21, 2012)

I imagine info will be coming in later tonight. Its barely morning in Japan right now, and Festa starts at 2 pm.


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 21, 2012)

i'm interested how kishi will reply if the interviewer publicly asked him about the plot-holes and inconsistencies.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 21, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I imagine info will be coming in later tonight. Its barely morning in Japan right now, and Festa starts at 2 pm.


That means tomorrow for me...


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 21, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Sakura`s and Kakashi`s va are also absent, what does it tell?


----------



## ch1p (Dec 21, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> i'm interested how kishi will reply if the interviewer publicly asked him about the plot-holes and inconsistencies.



They never ask those questions.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2012)

I want someone to ask: "Why did YOU LET RIN DIE????"


...exactly like that.



ziemiak11 said:


> 14:50~15:30 NARUTO 12 22 2012



That's around 1 am in Massachusetts. I'll be home from work. I go to bed around 5 am usually so there should be stuff online by then.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2012)

i will be sleeping by then but i am ok with it because when i wake up, i will have al lthe details


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2012)

ahh the news of what is coming next year...i want to know this so bad


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> i will be sleeping by then but i am ok with it because when i wake up, i will have al lthe details



I wonder if the interview will be recorded and uploaded on youtube or if it will be televised.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 21, 2012)

Kishi never gives any real juicy details fans want to hear. He always says "you'll see" and "year of xxx character" or some other vague shit. You guys are getting excited for no reason, lol.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 21, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Kishi never gives any real juicy details fans want to hear. He always says "you'll see" and "year of xxx character" or some other vague shit. You guys are getting excited for no reason, lol.



Thats because Kishi writes the script for the manga chapters in the last moment and he himself doesent know what plot development will come untill he visits the Konoha Library section on NF and reads some of the crackpot theories around here


----------



## Lovely (Dec 21, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Kishi never gives any real juicy details fans want to hear. He always says "you'll see" and "year of xxx character" or some other vague shit. You guys are getting excited for no reason, lol.



The only time he was extensively asked questions about the plot was in 2010, and that was mostly about the pairing drama in Kage Summit. 

Although I'm hoping that he'll reveal at least one spoiler about the upcoming events in 2013.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 21, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Kishi never gives any real juicy details fans want to hear. He always says "you'll see" and "year of xxx character" or some other vague shit. You guys are getting excited for no reason, lol.



Yeah, I remember him saying in 2007 or 08 that Kakashi's incoming story would be dark blue colour and Sasuke's - black. That's some cool information he provided there  

Ohh, here it is:

4. Describe the color of Sasuke vs Itachi battle.
Kishi : Glossy-Black

5. Describe the color of Kakashi story which you just mentioned about.
Kishi : Dark Blue

The funniest thing is, people seriously ask such questions


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 21, 2012)

I wonder if he'll actually answer anything good. Hopefully he will say something about which character he will focus on. I really want to know about "those who know everything" 
I also hope Oro will get his hands back somehow 
More flashback about Madara


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Kishi never gives any real juicy details fans want to hear. He always says "you'll see" and "year of xxx character" or some other vague shit. You guys are getting excited for no reason, lol.


thats not true, his latest jumpfesta interview was pretty accurate

i mean, if we are expecting to only get information on what he will focus, without much detail


he did say that in 2012 he would talk about sasuke, kakashi and naruto, and he also said that there was a lot to be told about sasuke, but he couldnt say because it involved "e-touch", and that he would start to make his move this year.

look at what happened, edo itachi met sasuke, this year, and he got the scroll, he started to make his move...when we look at it, we can see that the three main characters that he focused were exacly sasuke, naruto and kakashi, he was accurate


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 21, 2012)

Dark Blue? What the fuck does it even mean?

I mean, I can understand Glossy Black but hell...dark blue?


----------



## gershwin (Dec 21, 2012)

Hope no one will ask him about personal stuff. Like when he talked about his love for sweets.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 21, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Dark Blue? What the fuck does it even mean?
> 
> I mean, I can understand Glossy Black but hell...dark blue?



Mind you, it was before Kakashi "died". So maybe Kishi meant that as a "big thing happening to Kakashi". I guess dying, talking with his father may come off as something dark blue. Something very sad, but not without light at the end of the tunnel(as he got ressurected eventually)

But still, it's just a mild guessing, because Kishi certainly didn't have time to deeply answer such random questions  He most likely just said the first thing that came to his mind


----------



## Kusa (Dec 21, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Yeah, I remember him saying in 2007 or 08 that Kakashi's incoming story would be dark blue colour and Sasuke's - black. That's some cool information he provided there
> 
> Ohh, here it is:
> 
> ...




Good old days  I always wanted to know what he meant with glossy black 

Now I really hope he will give us serious answers about the plot


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 21, 2012)

In my opnion you're expecting too much from Kishimoto this year... Since rock lee SD's author, tenten's seiyuu and lee's seiyuu will be there I believe that they will speak about Rock Lee SD above all, maybe some funnies (not for us for sure) sketches about Naruto, Sasuke, Tenten and Lee.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 21, 2012)

2013 Its gonna be Year of The _Hyuga_!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2012)

its like 6 am in Japan now right?


----------



## Kusa (Dec 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> its like 6 am in Japan now right?



It's 06:08 in japan now.So yeah you are right.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 21, 2012)

Are you really counting down Jeanne?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 21, 2012)

i cant wait anymore give me the interview !


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2012)

So, he'll have his interview at that time, but when we will have it? 

Also, if there anyone who will put that, it is going to be in this thread or in a new one?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 21, 2012)

Lolkubo not in Jump Festa,


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Dec 21, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Are you really counting down Jeanne?





alexu9696 said:


> i cant wait anymore give me the interview !



I know that I really shouldn't be expecting too much from what Kishi will say or what questions he will be asked, but the enthusiasm here is really contagious 

So now I can't wait either


----------



## Fay (Dec 21, 2012)

Someone please ask Kishi something about Sauce!


----------



## Vash (Dec 21, 2012)

Someone needs to tell him to free the twins!


----------



## Lovely Hope (Dec 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> Someone please ask Kishi something about Sauce!



Please please please..
give us some Sasu Kishi..you own it..


----------



## gershwin (Dec 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> Someone please ask Kishi something about Sauce!



Sasuke`s va allways asks Kishi about Sasuke


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 21, 2012)

i'm seriously hoping someone will address the plot-holes and inconsistencies to let kishi become aware of it. and the lameness of tobito's background story and it's transition.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> thats not true, his latest jumpfesta interview was pretty accurate
> 
> i mean, if we are expecting to only get information on what he will focus, without much detail
> 
> ...




 I agree with you.


lol at e-touch.Kishi will miss his e-touch


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 21, 2012)

Its like waiting for a new chapter to come out!!!
But it would be nice if Kish did adress somethings coming next year.


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 21, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Dark Blue? What the fuck does it even mean?
> 
> I mean, I can understand Glossy Black but hell...dark blue?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rkxn-i1I4A[/YOUTUBE]

Obviously this is what he meant.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2012)

They always ask the dumbest questions


----------



## ch1p (Dec 21, 2012)

What time is information coming in, in GMT time?


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 21, 2012)

Feels like the Christmas eve before Christmas eve, anyway when does information start flooding in?


----------



## Rational1955 (Dec 21, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Feels like the Christmas eve before Christmas eve, anyway when does information start flooding in?



I'm guessing on the east coast a little after 1:00AM


----------



## calimike (Dec 21, 2012)

バンダイナムコゲームス・バンプレストブースでもゲジマユお面配ってます！ ビクトリーウチダもお気に入り‼ 最強スズキ


ジャンフェスぴえろブースでテレビアニメの名シーンが再現されてます。テレビ東京HIRO


ジャンプフェスタ始まりました！アニプレックス&ソニー・ミュージックブースにて、「ROAD TO NINJA」のパッケージ見本も展示中！是非遊びに来て下さいね！ アニプレックスミナミ


ぴえろブースではロック・リーのゲジマユお面配ってます！ ぴえろスタッフとビクトリーウチダの一枚‼ 最強スズキ

Courtesy of @naruto_movie &  &


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2012)

woot woot, here we go


----------



## ch1p (Dec 21, 2012)

calimike said:


> バンダイナムコゲームス・バンプレストブースでもゲジマユお面配ってます！ ビクトリーウチダもお気に入り‼ 最強スズキ



Lulzy lens glare (?) / shadow, it looks like S. is wearing red sunglasses. Still .


----------



## rac585 (Dec 21, 2012)

calimike said:


> ぴえろブースではロック・リーのゲジマユお面配ってます！ ぴえろスタッフとビクトリーウチダの一枚‼ 最強スズキ
> 
> Courtesy of @naruto_movie &  &



holy shit  dude on the right really looks like gai.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 21, 2012)

calimike said:


> バンダイナムコゲームス・バンプレストブースでもゲジマユお面配ってます！ ビクトリーウチダもお気に入り‼ 最強スズキ



So manga christmas has come. 

A moment that will never be forgotten.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2012)

this thread might get active


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol, they gave them Lee hair/eyebrows. 

I wants Kishi interview naoz  I really really hope they ask good questions this year.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 21, 2012)

So where the interview, huh?


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 21, 2012)

i wonder if they'll ask anything about Neji since i'm guessing there'll be a lot of Team Gai talk because of Lee


----------



## Lovely (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ Not for a few hours.


----------



## auem (Dec 21, 2012)

calimike said:


> バンダイナムコゲームス・バンプレストブースでもゲジマユお面配ってます！ ビクトリーウチダもお気に入り‼ 最強スズキ



Sauce wearing sunglass...


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 21, 2012)

I guess there will be no video of the panel...? Isn't it weird that nobody records these panels on their iphones or something? Or do we Anglophones never see them because they're on NicoNico or something? Or did I just miss them before?


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 21, 2012)

i wonder how big those figures are?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 21, 2012)

The panel isn't due to start for another hour and a half or so


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 21, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Lol, they gave them Lee hair/eyebrows.
> 
> I wants Kishi interview naoz  I really really hope they ask good questions this year.


x2

if i were there i would try to rape kishi with questions


----------



## atduncan (Dec 21, 2012)

Some one tell Kishi we want a part 3


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 21, 2012)

I may have said this on a previous occasion, but once the series is done I want to make like a Big List of good questions (and...others) from fans (like, vote on them or something) to send to Kishi so we can tie everything up and also to shut up fans once for all about every stupid thing we fight about. That is my dream.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm woken for this. 



atduncan said:


> Some one tell Kishi we want a part 3


Didn't say at one point he'd like a series of one shots about stuff he never got to cover?


----------



## Rose (Dec 21, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> I may have said this on a previous occasion, but once the series is done I want to make like a Big List of good questions (and...others) from fans (like, vote on them or something) to send to Kishi so we can tie everything up and also to shut up fans once for all about every stupid thing we fight about. That is my dream.



You dream big my friend. I applaud you.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 21, 2012)

should be interesting


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> x2
> 
> if i were there i would try to rape kishi with questions


An interesting and intense rape i hope.

Most of the times they ask questions without interest and leave aside key questions.:/


ch1p said:


> I'm woken for this.


Me too ch1p.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 21, 2012)

ch1p said:


> Didn't say at one point he'd like a series of one shots about stuff he never got to cover?



I know he said that about a Minato Gaide type of thing, but hadn't heard or read anything else! 

One hour until it starts


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 22, 2012)

NicoNico Live, why do you block me? Granted, I didn't see anything about Naruto but something on the new Kenshin movie is coming on. It's region discrimination I tell you!


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

35min


----------



## rac585 (Dec 22, 2012)

i am tired as fuck. and shit won't be translated until probably a couple hours after it's over.

think i will go pass out. maybe... prob.. zzz


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 22, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> 35min


I hope someone asks, will we see Itachi again?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Kishi will say yes if anyone asks about Itachi coming back, just to freak everyone out.

"Oh, well it might be a little hard for Naruto and Sasuke to defeat the final villain I have planned, so I may have to bring back an old bro-...character! Character!"


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

Thankfully, where I am, Melbourne is only two hours ahead of Tokyo and the rest of Japan. That means that I'll be awake for hours to come eagerly awaiting the translations


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2012)

See Itachi again?!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Thankfully, where I am, Melbourne is only two hours ahead of Tokyo and the rest of Japan. That means that I'll be awake for hours to come eagerly awaiting the translations



Doesn't that also mean that you're at school/work half the time a chapter comes out, too, though?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

i really hope that they have read the manga and will question about the scroll


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i really hope that they have read the manga and will question about the scroll



Naw.

I really hope that Kishi has read the manga will be able to answer about the scroll.


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 22, 2012)

calimike said:


> バンダイナムコゲームス・バンプレストブースでもゲジマユお面配ってます！ ビクトリーウチダもお気に入り‼ 最強スズキ



I love how Sasuke is standing tall and wearing his shades in the face of an imminent forehead poking.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Doesn't that also mean that you're at school/work half the time a chapter comes out, too, though?



School? I'm 20.5y/o! 

If it comes out when I'm at work, I run to the bathroom and read the chapter 

By the way, panel started 2min ago


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naw.
> 
> I really hope that Kishi has read the manga will be able to answer about the scroll.


now i am more worried



awww yeah it has started, gotta follow throught twitter


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi will say yes if anyone asks about Itachi coming back, just to freak everyone out.
> 
> "Oh, well it might be a little hard for Naruto and Sasuke to defeat the final villain I have planned, so I may have to bring back an old bro-...character! Character!"


I would explode a gigantic load in my pants if that happens.


----------



## Legend (Dec 22, 2012)

Hopefully we'll get good info


----------



## auem (Dec 22, 2012)

has it started as per scheduled time....?


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 22, 2012)

It is happening


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 22, 2012)

Wtf am I looking at? Is that what I think it is?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Is that Sasuke with Madara's scythe, flying through the sky with shooting stars?


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i really hope that they have read the manga and will question about the scroll



kishi "the scroll? well, it has something to do with sasuke "
interviewer "that was an awesome answer"


----------



## ch1p (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is that Sasuke with Madara's scythe, flying through the sky with shooting stars?



If only. It's the damn Charasuke.


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like he's holding a rose...


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

ch1p said:


> If only. It's the damn Charasuke.



charasasuke style


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 22, 2012)

It's charsuke doing his Zelos flirting flying soul eater impression.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

bingo


----------



## ch1p (Dec 22, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> are there pics, i'd love to see Minato... and life size Kakashi as a part of that T7? oh what i'd do if i saw a lifesize Kakashi statue XD



If they are the same statues as the Sunshine 60, I remember I posted those in the movie threads. I have no clue how you can find them though. :\


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 22, 2012)

The Naruto segment should be over now, right? There's still One Piece...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 22, 2012)

I wanna know if Kishi will care enough to draw up a full flashback to Madz VS Hashi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I wanna know if Kishi will care enough to draw up a full flashback to Madz VS Hashi



One of the only things I care about at this point. But I'm sure if anyone asks he'll make an evasive comment about how we'll see it SOMEDAY, either in the manga itself or in a gaiden.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

btw, my strategy to get news is search for Sasuke in Japanese on twitter, there is at least one person who is at jump festa posting there:

@naruto_movie

lets haunt him for news, i wonder if he knows english


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

He's talking about Frankie and Gai.

Does Jad live in Japan?


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> a movie about charasasuke sparow and orobossa should be created



Just tamper charasauce's flirting down a little and I smell profit. 

Plus it'd be fun to watch Sasuke get slapped repeatedly.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

google translator, why you so useless


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

so sasuke voice actor and naruto's are on the stage with kishi?


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 22, 2012)

Okay... Looks like there won't be a 2013 Naruto movie (according to one person)? And Kishi will be involved again for a 2014 Naruto movie...

[sp]





			
				竹馬 ‏@takeuma0428 said:
			
		

> ナルト劇場版2014年公開で今回も岸本先生がっつり関わるらしい





			
				ちひろ*OPﾛﾏﾝｽﾄﾞｰﾝプレイ中 ‏@1piece_0210 said:
			
		

> ナルトは2014年に映画公開するそうです。岸本先生が絵かいてた!!普段は目からかくんだって!参考になるo(^-^)o後ろのゆかりんコールうるさくて鼓膜やぶけるかと思った。次やっとONE PIECE!!





			
				 ルナ@12/22ジャンフェス参戦ｖ ‏@nrskmr0922 said:
			
		

> ステージ終わった！！来年ナルト映画無くて再来年、岸本先生も参加の映画やるって！！


[/sp]


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 22, 2012)

Because google can do alot of things, but translating isn't one of them. Probably save myself the wait and just speed up time with a proven method, sleep.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Okay... Looks like there won't be a 2013 Naruto movie? And Kishi will be involved again for a 2014 Naruto movie...



as long as it is a canon movie and not a made up filler movie :/


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

2014 Naruto movie?

Do mangas usually have movies after the series ends? I'm not enough of an anime fan to know this... Does this mean Kishi plans for the manga to go into 2014?


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> 2014 Naruto movie?
> 
> Do mangas usually have movies after the series ends? I'm not enough of an anime fan to know this... Does this mean Kishi plans for the manga to go into 2014?



not really. take for example. bleach, it was canceled as an anime. not as a manga.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

i think this one is there too

@naruto_movie


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

maybe there isn't a movie because of the current stupid filler arc which has awesome animation and fighting but shitty everything else


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

perhaps there is no movie because they cant fit it in at all next year

road to ninja was already kind of pushing it


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:
			
		

> i think this one is there too
> 
> @naruto_movie


Yeah, but they're not saying anything important (yet). :/ Yes, I get you're excited. And I'm sure hearing 'Rasengan!' and 'Chidori!' was cool. Now give me the good stuff! lol /ungrateful


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> so sasuke voice actor and naruto's are on the stage with kishi?



appearently they closed the show with their signature jutsus 
naruto "rasenngan!"  sasuke "chidori!"  Rock lee "sexy no jutsu!"  tenten "the boob hammer!"


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps there is no movie because they cant fit it in at all next year
> 
> road to ninja was already kind of pushing it



how can they not fit it?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Yeah, but they're not saying anything important (yet). :/ Yes, I get you're excited. And I'm sure hearing 'Rasengan!' and 'Chidori!' was cool. Now give me the good stuff! lol /ungrateful


well, lets get takL to ask them for what Kishi said


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 22, 2012)

You know. The more kishi speaks of sasuke development. Im starting to think this manga might last into 2015


----------



## Azaleia (Dec 22, 2012)

In twitter as expected, they're just fangirling! Lol...


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> how can they not fit it?



because a lot has happened in the last year, in a small time frame inside of the storyline

there is no room for "that day, before naruto went to sleep, some villain appeared and did this"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

The boob hammer?

I'm really glad I don't follow the SD.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> appearently they closed the show with their signature jutsus
> naruto "rasenngan!"  sasuke "chidori!"  Rock lee "sexy no jutsu!"  tenten "the boob hammer!"



The boob hammer?... did she really said boob hammer? xP
Talk, are they transmitting this trough television? or are you into it via twitter and stuff like that?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 22, 2012)

SD is more weird than actual funny imo.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The boob hammer?
> 
> I'm really glad I don't follow the SD.


the only time i read it i loled, but i found some stuff a bit...well, pushing it







i am starting to think that Kishi didnt give any important news


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> because a lot has happened in the last year, in a small time frame inside of the storyline
> 
> there is no room for "that day, before naruto went to sleep, some villain appeared and did this"



but they don't need to make a movie about the present. all they need is a plot from the past regarding the current events. 

in other words, a movie about how akatsuki started would be nice. a movie about sasuke while being with orochimaru hinting to or showing us THEM since sasuke/suigetsu apparently already know  the place. a movie about the old times like madara vs hashiram........ now THAT would be relevant.

i honestly think it is budget related more than plot related. the latest arc has movie budget animation and i think that is why they decided making episodes instead of a movie.


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> 2014 Naruto movie?
> 
> Do mangas usually have movies after the series ends? I'm not enough of an anime fan to know this... Does this mean Kishi plans for the manga to go into 2014?



at least some do, Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood did... though i haven't seen it since it isn't a continuation of the manga storyline, just filler (i still have a bad taste in my mouth after Conqueror of Shamballa). Cardcaptor Sakura did also, and was a continuation from where the manga ended.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> but they don't need to make a movie about the present. all they need is a plot from the past regarding the current events.
> 
> in other words, a movie about how akatsuki started would be nice. a movie about sasuke while being with orochimaru hinting to or showing us THEM since sasuke/suigetsu apparently already know  the place. a movie about the old times like madara vs hashiram........ now THAT would be relevant.
> 
> i honestly think it is budget related more than plot related. the latest arc has movie budget animation and i think that is why they decided making episodes instead of a movie.


well they have yet to take this approach with any naruto movie


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> appearently they closed the show with their signature jutsus
> naruto "rasenngan!"  sasuke "chidori!"  Rock lee "sexy no jutsu!"  tenten "the boob hammer!"



as usual, SD steels the show  i mean :datoppai


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Yea the panel is over now, isn't it? If it ended with the VAs saying their characteristic attack when takl said, then maybe it even ended early...

How can people go and only post jutsu names?


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well they have yet to take this approach with any naruto movie



which is baffling for me.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea the panel is over now, isn't it? If it ended with the VAs saying their characteristic attack when takl said, then maybe it even ended early...
> 
> How can people go and only post jutsu names?






Addy said:


> which is baffling for me.


they are retarded...


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> which is baffling for me.


I don't get it either. I guess they HAVE to have Naruto as the main protagonist/focus. They rarely stray from formula (which is why the Naruto movies are predictably bad). 

But in fillers they have focused somewhat on other characters while involving Naruto. The Anko fillers were some of the few I bothered to watch from the Part 1 fillers.



PikaCheeka said:


> Yea the panel is over now, isn't it? If it ended with the VAs saying their characteristic attack when takl said, then maybe it even ended early...
> 
> How can people go and only post jutsu names?


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea the panel is over now, isn't it? If it ended with the VAs saying their characteristic attack when takl said, then maybe it even ended early...
> 
> How can people go and only post jutsu names?



because kishi and VAs went on the stage, said hi, and left


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

FOLLOW EVERYONE. 

Edit: It's mostly people complaining about how they couldn't go. Never mind.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> FOLLOW EVERYONE.
> 
> Edit: It's mostly people complaining about how they couldn't go. Never mind.


i was about to say this


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sorry but this is the funniest translation I've seen in weeks.



> Handspring also り村 10 m length I shadow Andy's right @ dithaster
> @ryo_son _ gone! See Akatsuki member or Scorpion or real weasel's husband not deformed or Rockley, Chakra and rolled in the recovery is arriving or madara's craving! w!


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm sorry but this is the funniest translation I've seen in weeks.



sasoita


----------



## ch1p (Dec 22, 2012)

Itachi is Sasori's wife.


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> The boob hammer?... did she really said boob hammer? xP
> Talk, are they transmitting this trough television? or are you into it via twitter and stuff like that?



not on tv i just saw twits and yea many who were at tthe super stage are saying no naruto movie in 2013 and kish is working on the next movie for 2014.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been searching Madara stuff. I don't think anything was said about him because of all the tweets about him in the last hour, none mention JumpFesta. 

I tried Sasuke but there was too much other stuff.



> 10m ひいらギンギン@マダラ様のマラ様 ‏@hiiragi_16
> マダラ様の誕生日もうすぐだから今から全裸待機してますね





> 10 m great-from gingin @ madara ' Mara ' @ hiiragi_16
> Madara-SAMA's birthday anymore so now I wait now naked.


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 22, 2012)

You're better off trying to cobble together what they're saying with the Rikaichan add-on than with Google Translate. xD

Anyway, I'm going to bed. Goodnight.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 22, 2012)

Google translate is always better reality: Poster is waiting for Madara's birthday naked.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

well, takL is in here so.....


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea the panel is over now, isn't it? If it ended with the VAs saying their characteristic attack when takl said, then maybe it even ended early...



14：50～15：30 NARUTO-ナルト-


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

Why no reports


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> 14：50～15：30 NARUTO-ナルト-



takL! The Hero of Narutoforums!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> 14：50～15：30 NARUTO-ナルト-



So it ended a while ago.  And nobody has really posted anything noteworthy even though it's been an hour and a half now. That doesn't bode well.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 22, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Why no reports


Because there wasn't anything noteworthy, probably.


----------



## auem (Dec 22, 2012)

boob hammer is the best move since rasengan....


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Why no reports



because nothing happened


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So it ended a while ago.  And nobody has really posted anything noteworthy even though it's been an hour and a half now. That doesn't bode well.


i bet that fucking SD took all the time


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2012)

So... why was kishi there? what did he said?


----------



## auem (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i bet that fucking SD took all the time



no wonder...SD is the real Naruto,original Naruto is fake...


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

or maybe people who were there are too busy with something else still


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 22, 2012)

No sweet juicy info this year? 












But I shall retain patience


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> So... why was kishi there? what did he said?



as i said "hi. bye and see you later"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Yea I knew it was bad news as soon as I found out that half the guests were from the SD. Bound to be a lot of stupid pointless questions that had nothing to do with the main plot.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea I knew it was bad news as soon as I found out that half the guests were from the SD. Bound to be a lot of stupid pointless questions that had nothing to do with the main plot.



but i want to know those stupid questions


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

these people get the opportunity to talk with Kishimoto himself, and what they do


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't even read the SD and I'm sure half the fandom doesn't either.

If they really did dominate the 40 minutes with questions about a crack side-manga that isn't even written by the main author, that's kind of obnoxious in my opinion. 

Let's hope people are just lazy about posting scripts.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> these people get the opportunity to talk with Kishimoto himself, and what they do


"What is the color of the Sasuke vs Itachi fight? "


----------



## auem (Dec 22, 2012)

opportunities often bestowed upon undeserved people....


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't even read the SD and I'm sure half the fandom doesn't either.
> 
> If they really did dominate the 40 minutes with questions about a crack side-manga that isn't even written by the main author, that's kind of obnoxious in my opinion.
> 
> Let's hope people are just lazy about posting scripts.


yeah, maybe kishi actually talked a lot so they are waiting to make a resume


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't even read the SD and I'm sure half the fandom doesn't either.
> 
> If they really did dominate the 40 minutes with questions about a crack side-manga that isn't even written by the main author, that's kind of obnoxious in my opinion.
> 
> Let's hope people are just lazy about posting scripts.



you don't even read SD. what puts you in a position to judge? 

that manga/anime is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than the actual manga/anime itself. it ditches the pretentious melodrama and has fun with itself.

it is no wonder people may ask about it more than anything else. hell, i want to ask if the manga or anime are going to make akatsuki episodes with each one focusing on them in pares. they already diedara and tobi.

really, PC....... stop bitching


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

kish drew naruto at there.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> kish drew naruto at there.


did he answer any question?


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> kish drew naruto at there.



is it basic naruto or a drawing related to jump festa? maybe the Apocalypse?


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> kish drew naruto at there.



Did he really?! wow that's cool! Did he showed off his drawing?  Are there any pictures of it?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh geez. I think I found something but I don't want to get banned for spoilers because it's about chapter 614 and it may not be from JF.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 22, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Did he really?! wow that's cool! Did he showed off his drawing?  Are there any pictures of it?


Talk about being excited about a simple drawing 

It's probably something like Oda's drawing for this event (except that Kishi drew it on stage, so it was probably just sketches)


----------



## Phemt (Dec 22, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Did he really?! wow that's cool! Did he showed off his drawing?  Are there any pictures of it?



What are you excited about?

He draws a sketch every time he goes to JF or gives some interview.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

"God's Seat".

ITACHI IS BACK.


*Spoiler*: __ 






> NARUTOのステージ見終わったー!!!!!!!もー神席すぎて丸見えだったｗｗｗｗやばい!岸本岸本岸本声優はあんま興味ないから岸本しか見てなかった(笑)詳しくは後で書こっと(*^o^*)


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

Wait what, Pika?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Nothing.

It's all shit on twitter.

2014 movie. More deaths coming. God's seat. Team 10 development. Hyuuga development. Kishi's pic was cool.

Seriously that's all there is. Hopefully a real script comes soon.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

So that's what's happening? Epic


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh geez. I think I found something but I don't want to get banned for spoilers because it's about chapter 614 and it may not be from JF.



pm it so I can post it and hopefully get banned


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2012)

You see, the picture was cool! ^_^

I like to be optimistic, besides Suigetsu is going to appear a lot this next year.

Besides if you want to write something, you can always tag it with a spoiler tag.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

^Transcripts or it wasn't stated


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Apparently Kishimoto dies in the final battle.

If he actually said that...


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

well im going to sleep, later i discover what happened


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 22, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> ^Transcripts or it wasn't stated



I second this!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> ^Transcripts or it wasn't stated



It  literally every second. I can barely keep up, and 99% of the posts are OMG MOVIE! and OMG KISHIMOTO!

Believe me or not. If I find anything worthwhile I'll repost.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishimoto dies in the final battle



whaaaaa?!


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh geez. I think I found something but I don't want to get banned for spoilers because it's about chapter 614 and it may not be from JF.



could you sent me a PM please? i want to know



PikaCheeka said:


> Nothing.
> 
> It's all shit on twitter.
> 
> ...



oh god please no more team 10!  they're the most focused on team after team 7, i am so sick and tired of InoShikaChou!  if one or all of them gets offed at this point i will freakin cheer!

i wanna know more about Team Gai (especially after chapter 614), heck, i'd rather learn more about team 8 (and i don't like them aside from Hinata)

and what's god's seat? for some reason that makes me think more along the lines of FMA than Naruto... i'm guessing it's got to do with Madara though right?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh geez. I think I found something but I don't want to get banned for spoilers because it's about chapter 614 and it may not be from JF.



PM please? Could be interesting? 

And what's the # to follow on Twitter?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Apparently Kishimoto dies in the final battle.
> 
> If he actually said that...


The plot chickens! :amazed


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh geez. I think I found something but I don't want to get banned for spoilers because it's about chapter 614 and it may not be from JF.



Would you P.M. me too kindley please?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2012)

More deaths, great! Hoping for Guy, Tenten, Kiba, Shino, Mifune, and perhaps Kitsuchi or Darui to kick the bucket next. Named characters whose development has more or less stagnated.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

This might be worth noting to some people?



> 2m W-asi ‏@pilotworks
> スタッフ「では次回の映画も岸本先生監修でひとつ…」　岸影様「はいはいはい！やります！かわりに僕の希望の原画さんを呼んでもらっていいですか？！これ一覧です！！」　スタッフ（…こんなん呼んだら押井アニメが作れる…！…無理…！！）
> Expand



Who is Mamoru Oshii?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

I still think 'God's seat' is where Sasuke will ascend to, finally be redeemed and completely calm with the world for the first time since he was a kid. He moves towards a throne and Itachi appears Gangnam Style'ing. 

EDIT: Mamoru Oshii is an anime director. Pretty sure he did Ghost in the Shell


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

as report has it 
kish didnt drop any netabare(spoilers) this year. 

theres still a bit more to go before the climax of the great shinobi world war. it will get  more and more intense. drawing (it) is also tough that kish is very busy.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

No spoilers? *flips desk*
What questions were asked?
How many dead Uchiha does it take to screw up Sasuke for the rest of his life?
Kishi's answer?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

I knew he wouldn't give any spoilers  But I do wonder he talked about Obito reveal or not.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 22, 2012)

(spoiler) I read naruto ascend to the god's seat !!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow so what I found was actually relatively accurate? That's always good to know. 

I thought I hit a wall because I wasn't getting any real info. Looks like JF was a waste after all. 


The spoiler I found said that the God's seat was revealed to be hairy.  I think it was a joke dude.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh geez. I think I found something but I don't want to get banned for spoilers because it's about chapter 614 and it may not be from JF.



Can you PM it to me too, please?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> Can you PM it to me too, please?



I'm still waiting for the PM to myself 


PikaCheeka said:


> Wow so what I found was actually relatively accurate? That's always good to know.
> 
> I thought I hit a wall because I wasn't getting any real info. Looks like JF was a waste after all.
> 
> ...



100% confirmed that Naruto will become the next RS and his final battle will be against E-Touch for the title of 'King'


----------



## Annabella (Dec 22, 2012)

More movies..?
Lolll Sasuke sitting on Itachi's god seat, I can just imagine it


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Nothing.
> 
> It's all shit on twitter.
> 
> ...



i am interested 

although not saying anything else is disappointing


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

> 2m XIAHKI ‏@0129xiahkick
> お？久保帯人結婚したんか！尾田っちの奥さんはナミさんに似てるらしいし、岸本斉史の奥さんはサクラちゃんに似てるらしいから、久保帯人の奥さんも自分のキャラに似てたりするのかなw女キャラ多過ぎて見当つかないけどww



I don't think this is from JF but if it was. It says Kishi's wife is like Sakura...because Oda's wife is like Nami?

WAHAHAHAHA what if he actually said that?


----------



## Rose (Dec 22, 2012)

NO MORE TEAM 10


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

Hyuuga development has been a long time coming 

Maybe Kishimoto remembered what Kakashi said about the Sharingan rumoured to be a mutation of the Byakugan 



PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think this is from JF but if it was. It says Kishi's wife is like Sakura...because Oda's wife is like Nami?
> 
> WAHAHAHAHA what if he actually said that?



So he's saying his wife is useless? 

Kishi, this isn't the 1940's anymore


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> as report has it
> kish didnt drop any netabare(spoilers) this year.
> 
> theres still a bit more to go before the climax of the great shinobi world war. it will get  more and more intense. drawing (it) is also tough that kish is very busy.



does that mean this battle won't end already? 

if kishi wanted to write more about this war, he would have already done that by not missing SO MANY opportunities for character fights and development. i mean, he skipped the kage vs madara fight. he skipped the hyuuga brothers fight. he half assed tsunade and dan. he was in a hurry. everything was rushed. now, he wants to write more about it?


----------



## CA182 (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think this is from JF but if it was. It says Kishi's wife is like Sakura...because Oda's wife is like Nami?
> 
> WAHAHAHAHA what if he actually said that?



LOOOOOL Kishi has a tough choice ahead of him then.

Have Naruto go with the character similar to his wife or have naruto dream big and go for the curvaceous Hinata.

One option may mean no sex for awhile.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe that's why he's trying to make up for it by covering it now? 

Besides - this is giving us a chance to be able to see Obito, Madara and the Juubi's abilities. 

We already knew the abilities of most of the ET's


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 22, 2012)

Kishi didnt reveal anything interesting because he got probably asked about pairings and some other vague stuff.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think this is from JF but if it was. It says Kishi's wife is like Sakura...because Oda's wife is like Nami?
> 
> WAHAHAHAHA what if he actually said that?



It's really old. Back in 2004, Oda was at Kishi's wedding and he said Kishi's wife does look like Sakura.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think this is from JF but if it was. It says Kishi's wife is like Sakura...because Oda's wife is like Nami?
> 
> WAHAHAHAHA what if he actually said that?



how does kishi's wife being like sakura make oda's wife like nami?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

Does that mean Kubo's wife looks like Rukia or Orihime?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> It's really old. Back in 2004, Oda was at Kishi's wedding and he said Kishi's wife does look like Sakura.



Is it? It popped up within the last 20 minutes.

Ah well. It was pretty funny. 

Oda's wife cosplayed Nami.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> It's really old. Back in 2004, Oda was at Kishi's wedding and he said Kishi's wife does look like Sakura.



now, oda is just being a meany comparing a woman on her wedding day to sakura


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2012)

Is this kishis twitter?


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Does that mean Kubo's wife looks like Rukia or Orihime?



kubo is married?.............. :rofl


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Is this kishis twitter?



> Clicks.

> First post is a pic of Sasuke.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> kubo is married?.............. :rofl



I don't think he is..


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> as report has it
> kish didnt drop any netabare(spoilers) this year.
> 
> theres still a bit more to go before the climax of the great shinobi world war. it will get  more and more intense. drawing (it) is also tough that kish is very busy.



Whoa! Thanks for the snippets man 

PikaChika:
I dont know... is it really his twitteR? I mean it has sasuke and all so...
I just tweeted, lets see what happens lolol.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Whoa! Thanks for the snippets man
> 
> PikaChika:
> I dont know... is it really his twitteR? I mean it has sasuke and all so...



I don't think so. 

I mean, why would he be tweeting during his interview? I think it's one of those fangirls who keeps saying he's cute.


----------



## hehey (Dec 22, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> I don't think he is..


Kubo is in fact married


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> > Clicks.
> 
> > First post is a pic of Sasuke.



i translated what sasuke said 

sasuke "why the fuck am i not fighting obito and madara? i want vengeance from them too!!!!!!!!! "


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> i translated what sasuke said
> 
> sasuke "why the fuck am i not fighting obito and madara? i want vengeance from them too!!!!!!!!! "



I really wish someone had asked this.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I mean, why would he be tweeting during his interview? I think it's one of those fangirls who keeps saying he's cute.



So the Interview is going on right now?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> So the Interview is going on right now?



Noooooo but his tweets go back to the time the interview was going.

I don't think he has a twitter where he posts inane things and obsesses over himself. I mean, it's possible, but I doubt it's his.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I mean, why would he be tweeting during his interview? I think it's one of those fangirls who keeps saying he's cute.



isn't kishi a noob to tech or something? 


hehey said:


> Kubo is in fact married



kubo, you sly bastard. now, i want to know more about you and your wife 

and congrats


----------



## Spica (Dec 22, 2012)

Kubo got married? Explains why Bleach is picking up.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2012)

Spica said:


> Kubo got married? Explains why Bleach is picking up.



She is doing all the writiing.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 22, 2012)

So the only good spoiler is.... "naruto asceding to  the god's seat...."  that means either naruto becomes juubi jinchuuriki or dat power up with bijuu's chakra


----------



## Rosi (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> as report has it
> kish didnt drop any netabare(spoilers) this year.
> 
> theres still a bit more to go before the climax of the great shinobi world war. it will get  more and more intense. drawing (it) is also tough that kish is very busy.



 So we're not past the climax of the series yet? What's with Tobito reveal, Juubi awakening and Alliance appearing? How can it get more intense than this?


----------



## Hasan (Dec 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> isn't kishi a noob to tech or something?



Yup. In his one-liners, he once said that he won an iPad but didn't know how to use it; his assistant helped him connecting it to the computer. Or, something like that along the lines.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> She is doing all the writiing.



oh no you didn't


----------



## Annabella (Dec 22, 2012)

Rosi said:


> So we're not past the climax of the series yet? What's with Tobito reveal, Juubi awakening and Alliance appearing? *How can it get more intense than this?*



Sasuke obviously He's the only one left now.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

Rosi said:


> So we're not past the climax of the series yet? What's with Tobito reveal, Juubi awakening and Alliance appearing? How can it get more intense than this?



I'd suggest he could have Madara get owned by the King, but Pika would neg me.

EDIT: Shit


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

Rosi said:


> So we're not past the climax of the series yet? What's with Tobito reveal, Juubi awakening and Alliance appearing? How can it get more intense than this?



according to kishi, more deaths, more intensity?. that is just michal bay's law of writing. more explosions = more intensity or kubo's law.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

Rosi said:


> So we're not past the climax of the series yet? What's with Tobito reveal, Juubi awakening and Alliance appearing? How can it get more intense than this?



Sasuke and more deaths obviously.

And this interview shows this is the final battle, good.


----------



## Epyon (Dec 22, 2012)

About the Team 10 thing. People on this board were whining endlessly last year too, and as it turned out, the only reason Shikamaru was singled out at the last Jump Festa is because his VA was one of the few to show up and ask if his character was gonna do anything.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 22, 2012)

What interview? Shows what?

There isn't one single spoiler.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

Kishi didn't give any spoilers, Sutol


----------



## Phemt (Dec 22, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Kishi didn't give any spoilers, Sutol



?

That's exactly what I said.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh, my bad 
Misread your post


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 22, 2012)

20 pages of nothing but spam!! 
I can't believe I read the whole thread.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 22, 2012)

oh, no spoilers then...What a pity...


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

But it was worth it, surely 

Besides, we did learn a couple of things.

2014 will have a new movie, God's Seat is hairy, and Hyuuga development apparently


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to the Jump Festa Twitter account or something?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 22, 2012)

God's Seat is hairy...What does it mean?


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> But it was worth it, surely
> 
> Besides, we did learn a couple of things.
> 
> 2014 will have a new movie, God's Seat is hairy, and Hyuuga development apparently



is it hyuuga development or hinata development because both are two separate things. for example, hinata's daddy never saw her as strong or worthy of his name. however, kishi never addressed that through her character since all she had going is "naruto kun".



Glutamminajr said:


> God's Seat is hairy...What does it mean?



naruto's ass is hairy?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> is it hyuuga development or hinata development because both are two separate things. for example, hinata's daddy never saw her as strong or worthy of his name. however, kishi never addressed that through her character since all she had going is "naruto kun".





PikaCheeka said:


> Nothing.
> 
> It's all shit on twitter.
> 
> ...



Does that answer your question?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2012)

The Juubi is considered a God and it's hairy..

I'm interested in that 2014 movie.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Does that answer your question?



no, i alrady know tha. i am asking if kishi means "hyuuga" as in "the hyuuga clan" and not just hinata. hinata is a hyuuga after all and she has more relevance than other hyuuga clan members.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 22, 2012)

Naruto said he would change the ways of their clan when he becomes Hokage so could it be something to do with that..?


----------



## NW (Dec 22, 2012)

God's seat is hairy? 



atduncan said:


> Some one tell Kishi we want a part 3


Fuck no. 



-Dragon- said:


> The Juubi is considered a God and *it's hairy*..
> 
> I'm interested in that 2014 movie.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> Naruto said he would change the ways of their clan when he becomes Hokage so could it be something to do with that..?



maybe 

but i don't see the point of that because it is hinted they did change their way after seeing neji and hinata's fathers talk to each other if i recall right.

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut hyuuga development may be as valid as kakashi's year which took years to come. or as valid as chouji's development that kishi once talked about which was two/three chapters.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe we will learn Hyuuga's connection to Rikodou?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

It is very possible, as I said previously, that Kishi is going to explore Byakugan as the original, with the Sharingan being a mutation?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 22, 2012)

so what's the spoiler if there are... ?


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

Rational1955 said:


> spoilers a springboard for Hinata.



Without getting myself banned, I will say this.It is a great moment to explore Hyuuga now.Before that we couldn't connect to that story line because of the obvious Uchiha wank.Now we will really enter House Hyuuga.They're connected to Rikodou but they never got any development.Since we are at the end he should also close up that.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> It is very possible, as I said previously, that Kishi is going to explore Byakugan as the original, with the Sharingan being a mutation?



kakashi "the rennigan is just a mutation"


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> naruto's ass is hairy?


 
But could Kishimoto think about something like that?...


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> as report has it
> kish didnt drop any netabare(spoilers) this year.
> 
> theres still a bit more to go before the climax of the great shinobi world war. it will get  more and more intense. drawing (it) is also tough that kish is very busy.



so there's no spoiler... Just as i thought....


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Dec 22, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> I'm interested in that 2014 movie.



Well... all I could find were some comments saying that there won't be a new Naruto movie in 2013, but that there will be one in 2014.

Since they'll have two years at their disposal, they said they'll do everything carefully and without rush, and make something really good.

Also, Kishi will apparently collaborate again.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

Rational1955 said:


> They'll probably use it (spoilers) as a springboard for Hinata.


that is pretty much my bet on the "hyuuga" development this year. i think it is about hinata herself. it will involve naruto but i really hope kishi doesn't use the current events in the last chapter (spoilers) as a plot device for naruhina because using that event is tasteless.


----------



## Rational1955 (Dec 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Well... all I could find were some comments saying that there won't be a new Naruto movie in 2013, but that there will be one in 2014.
> 
> Since they'll have two years at their disposal, they said they'll do everything carefully and without rush, and make something really good.
> 
> Also, Kishi will apparently collaborate again.



What else did he say in the interview?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Well... all I could find were some comments saying that there won't be a new Naruto movie in 2013, but that there will be one in 2014.
> 
> Since they'll have two years at their disposal, they said they'll do everything carefully and without rush, and make something really good.
> 
> Also, Kishi will apparently collaborate again.



Thanks,

This movie should be good if they taking their time with it.

It better not be about Sasuke, Kishi.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

He does want to make a Sasuke movie 

But it'll hopefully be another character wank


----------



## Kusa (Dec 22, 2012)

If there should be a movie,then it should be about Sasuke  

I thought he would say something about Sasuke  I am dissapoint.


----------



## Walkway (Dec 22, 2012)

Can't help but laugh at the people who were expecting anything more than what we got. Honestly, what were you expecting? Him to be like: "This is why Kakashi killed Rin. This is what happened when Obito was Mizukage. This is who's gonna die next. This is what's gonna happen when Naruto and Sasuke meet."?

I'm glad for what little we got.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 22, 2012)

Sasuke fan asking Kishi about Sasuke: Kishimoto-sama please tell us what epic developement you plan for our beloved Sauceke-kun in the upcoming arc 

*Meanwhile in Kishimoto's mangaka office the drawings of Sasuke geting vaporized by a stray Juubi-dama are almost finished  *

Kishimoto: Stay tuned and you see 

Start of the 2 panel long Sasuke arc (One panel of Sasuke meeting the one who knows everything, other panel both of them are blown like dust in the wind)

Editors notes-U mad?


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

Walkway said:


> Can't help but laugh at the people who were expecting anything more than what we got. Honestly, what were you expecting? Him to be like: "This is why Kakashi killed Rin. This is what happened when Obito was Mizukage. This is who's gonna die next. This is what's gonna happen when Naruto and Sasuke meet."?
> 
> I'm glad for what little we got.



every year we get a preview of next year. last year he talked about how we will see more of sasuke, itachi, and kakashi. and of all that happened. each year, he says something similair and we see if it happens or not. it is never 100% accurate but it is fun to read.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 22, 2012)

Walkway said:


> Can't help but laugh at the people who were expecting anything more than what we got. Honestly, what were you expecting? Him to be like: "This is why Kakashi killed Rin. This is what happened when Obito was Mizukage. This is who's gonna die next. This is what's gonna happen when Naruto and Sasuke meet."?
> 
> I'm glad for what little we got.



Kishi sometimes gives important informations.In 2008/9 he said Sasukes eyes would become more and more evil.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Nothing.
> 
> It's all shit on twitter.
> 
> ...



More Team 10? *barf* No Team 8 / Gai / Sakura? *barf* No Sasuke? *barf*

God's seat was in the moon. There's a tapestry (?) or something about it a few chapters ago. It's interesting to think about since Sasuke is following the Ninigi story somewhat. He has already received his gifts and now he's going to God's seat, in the moon. According to legend, Ninigi 'descended from heavens to appease Japan'. You know where this is going. If it's about Naruto, I have no clue. His story has not been pinpointed as anything yet. Sure he's more tied to buddhism, but other than that...



Rose said:


> NO MORE TEAM 10







PikaCheeka said:


> Is it? It popped up within the last 20 minutes.
> 
> Ah well. It was pretty funny.



Yes.

Yes it is.





Moon~ said:


> Sasuke and more deaths obviously.
> 
> And this interview shows this is the final battle, good.



Really? 



Moon~ said:


> Maybe we will learn Hyuuga's connection to Rikodou?



I'd laugh. After all these years, Hyuga being mocked in this forum and then...


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> that is pretty much my bet on the "hyuuga" development this year. i think it is about hinata herself. it will involve naruto but i really hope kishi doesn't use the current events in the last chapter (spoilers) as a plot device for naruhina because using that event is tasteless.



Neji can't advance NH but open the Hyuuga storyline which links Naruto's relationship with them.

I hope Hinata gets a power-up!Some girl power we need  But I also believe Hyuugas history is coming and completing the elder/younger son storyline.


----------



## Fay (Dec 22, 2012)

Is the Hyuuga spoiler actually true? Mezzo didn't mention it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

ch1p said:


> I'd laugh. After all these years, Hyuga being mocked in this forum and then...



I don't think it'll be power wise.Just for history and its connection to Uchihas/Senjus.


----------



## Rational1955 (Dec 22, 2012)

Is that really Kishimoto's wife in those pictures?



Moon~ said:


> I don't think it'll be power wise.Just for history and its connection to Uchihas/Senjus.



I'm thinking this too since the powerhouse of the Hyuuga clan is gone.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 22, 2012)

Does team 10 really need more development? I thought he'd start to focus more on 8 and 7 or maybe Gai's team.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Wtf is a hairy Godseat ?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2012)

The most interesting story in Naruto is about the Sage and his history. Everything revolves around him. The good chapters of the war always had something to do with the Sage. 

The Hyuga Clan is part of the History so expect development of the hyuga clan in general with a power up for Hinata.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm surprised Kishi even remembers the Hyuuga


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol...people thinking the Hyuuga part means more than the obvious if its true at all.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Lol...people thinking the Hyuuga part means more than the obvious if its true at all.



i expect 2 chapters about them but kishi could........ nah, kishi hates hyuuga


----------



## Gabe (Dec 22, 2012)

so who is the hairy god does he mean madara cause of his long hair or the bijuu their hairy well some


----------



## Cassi Ayanami (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm looking for Mezzo or takL bringing us translations about Kishi interview.

Hyuuga development is just boring... 

Something about Madara, Kakashi and Sasuke, come on Kishi.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 22, 2012)

*@ any Moderator*, can you please edit the OP with any spoilers received, it is quite tedious to go through all the spam in this thread.

The reference about Oda's wife and Nami was probably b/c she cosplayed Nami and it got a lot of attention.

Warning, you will probably be disappointed...


----------



## Scizor (Dec 22, 2012)

More deaths? =/

*shoves Lee forward*


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

Cassi Ayanami said:


> I'm looking for Mezzo or takL bringing us translations about Kishi interview.
> 
> Hyuuga development is just boring...
> 
> Something about Madara, Kakashi and Sasuke, come on Kishi.



if there was an interview in any sort. 
some reporter says wsj must have put a gag on kish.

i ll post their report later. but dont expect news on the manga.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> if there was an interview in any sort.
> some reporter says wsj must have put a gag on kish.
> 
> i ll post their report later. but dont expect news on the manga.



well, if there is anything funny or interesting about kishi or SD then it would be worth it !!!!!!


----------



## 8 (Dec 22, 2012)

about hyuuga getting some development. was that speculation, prediction or actually based on kishi's words?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> if there was an interview in any sort.
> some reporter says wsj must have put a gag on kish.
> 
> i ll post their report later. but dont expect news on the manga.



so those news about hyuuga's development, god's seat, etc... are fake?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2012)

NEW MOVIE CONFIRMED:


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 22, 2012)

Thats sooo dumb if WSJ actually put a Gag on Kishi. Maybe cuz the manga not going to end soon and has been extended. But we wanted info. WSJ give us the info we soo love


----------



## NW (Dec 22, 2012)

Cassi Ayanami said:


> I'm looking for Mezzo or takL bringing us translations about Kishi interview.
> 
> Hyuuga development is just boring...
> 
> Something about Madara, Kakashi and Sasuke, come on Kishi.


They've... been getting development the whole manga and still currently are, while the Hyuuga have barely had any...


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> NEW MOVIE CONFIRMED:



this shit has to be dark Knight quality if we have to wait a year and a half for it


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 22, 2012)

Kishi needs to spread the wealth. WTF, we just got some Team 10 development. 

Give us other people...Give us Lee/Team Gai, Team 8, Sasuke, TEAM 7




I wouldn't even mind _a little bit_ of Hyuga history


----------



## Rosi (Dec 22, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> NEW MOVIE CONFIRMED:



I hope that means that Naruto will end by 2014 and this movie will be something epic "Goodbye" style which they'll be making for two years.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> this shit has to be *dark Knight quality* if we have to wait a year and a half for it



Dark knight or dark knight rises?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2012)

I hope we get a colorpage or something that give us an idea of the movie. I can't wait a year and a half for it.


----------



## auem (Dec 22, 2012)

it doesn't matter...at this point i doubt Kishi has much to say anyway...now that everybody have gathered(baring sasuke and co.),there is no point telling who will get focus or not....every known character will appear frequently.....


----------



## Rational1955 (Dec 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I don't think it'll be power wise.Just for history and its connection to Uchihas/Senjus.





-Dragon- said:


> NEW MOVIE CONFIRMED:



So this part of the spoilers are true...

Now waiting for the Hyuuga getting development confirmation.


----------



## atduncan (Dec 22, 2012)

Hyuuga development? GOLDEN BYAKUGAM


----------



## Lovely (Dec 22, 2012)

Even with no spoilers, I would like to know what Kishi and the seiyuus discussed. I'm surprised there's no script about that.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 22, 2012)

Team 10 development again? Do other rookies still exist?


----------



## Slayer (Dec 22, 2012)

No love for lee. Dude needs some in manga development, the spin off isn't enough.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 22, 2012)

So Hyuuga love finally, God's seat is hairy, Kubo married and Oda's wife likes to dress up like Nami well this was a very good jump fiesta lol.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

atduncan said:


> Hyuuga development? GOLDEN BYAKUGAN



Fixed that for you


----------



## 8 (Dec 22, 2012)

i suppose kubo already announced the usual 10 more years of bleach.


----------



## Fay (Dec 22, 2012)

So seeing as the 2014 movie is official, the rest is also official I guess? My thoughts:


Team 10: well...I'm not unhappy with this. I'm glad other rookies aside team 7 get main character treatment. You have to admit Ino, Shikamaru and Chouji are worthy main characters with appealing personalities.


Hyuuga: The only things I can think of is A) Kishi building up Hyuuga as Naruto's family in law to be, or B) Naruto changing Hyuuga like he promised in part 1. As Hiashi and Neji already seem to have changed based on their speeches this war, I'm leaning more towards A. Which means that Kishi is actually doing his best to make NarHin a decent pairing .


More deaths: Kishi already told us this one in the DVD interview. Seeing as he said this twice and the manga is almost ending, it seems that the chances of mass resurrection are getting lower and lower...


----------



## Kek (Dec 22, 2012)

Team 10 Development. 

Just as long as its not another Shikamaru-fest, but who am I kidding this is Kishi's self-insert. 

At least we'll get more Hyuuga focus, assuming last chapter wasn't the start and end of it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> NEW MOVIE CONFIRMED:



This is GOOD news.

This means Studio Pierrot is serious about second day/night.Next year anime won't have to cut down from budget aka poor animation. Good good.

It also confirms manga is ending in 2014 and this will be a celebration movie.(with Kishi's involve and promise from producers)

Movies content might be epilogue or Yondaime Gaiden Kishi always wanted to do but who I am kidding, I experienced this in FMA, Milos Star all over again.


----------



## sasuke sakura (Dec 22, 2012)

he is simply saying ''stop reading the manga ''
is that the only things he said in the interview its hardly called an interview if that was it


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> It also confirms manga is ending in 2014 and this will be a celebration movie.(with Kishi's involve and promise from producers)



How is this confirmed at all?


----------



## Kek (Dec 22, 2012)

No Worries said:


> They've... been getting development the whole manga and still currently are, while the Hyuuga have barely had any...



Well that's an understatement; the Uchiha _are_ the manga. And people have the audacity to complain about the Uchiha's 'lack of development'.


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> well, if there is anything funny or interesting about kishi or SD then it would be worth it !!!!!!



k

the gist of the show

on stage were kish, kenji taira , junko takeuchi, noriaki sugiyama, yoichi masukawa, yukari tamura

Firstly "live afreko"- the voice actors acted live synching with the scenes from this year's wsj (on the screen).
・the "you're konohagakure village's…Kulma!" scene when Kulama and Naruto fight together for the first time.
・the scene where Sasuke says "what is a clan?..what is a village?…what is Shinobi?" after he encountered with Itachi…and Itachi left him.
・the scene where sasuke talks with orochimaru and says "I want to know everything, think for myself and find the answer.. and look resolutely at what I should do with my own will and eyes" 
・the scene Naruto says to Tobi "thats my dream, you asshole!"
・and lastly the scene of narutos "who are you!" and breaking tobis mask (still tobis identity wasnt disclosed there)  

and for the rock lee manga as well they did the live dubbing for sasukes 'debut'. and sasukes pretty shocking sexy no jutsu was unveiled.

after that were quizzes 
-'the secrets you can give away'
the voice actors had to guess what kishs and mr tairas secrets(?)were. 
kishs secret was that he had destroyed a game machine. monster hunter got him so hooked that it interfered with his job. so he wrapped the machine with packing tape and put it outside and then he couldnt resist bringing it back and continued playing it. To be stoical he broke it in the end. (that said, he bought a new one afterwards) 
Mr tairas secret was that he likes jojo more than Naruto and is always talking about jojo..(the reporter thinks he already said this in his vol) 
-'jutsus' the voice actors thought of and would like to be adopted are
'taira(flat/ the Rock lee mangakas surname)-fists' from mr Masukawa,
'yamato's sharingan' by Ms takeuchi and so forth (the reporter forgot the others)
-the portraits of the 2 mangakas by the voice actors were shown. and the mangakas drew the likenesses of each other at there. 
kish drew mr tairas realistic and tired face while mr taira drew a comical and cute kish.  
Mr. Sugiyamas drawing got trashed every year but it has improved quite a bit according to them.

plus the movie kish is involved in will be released in 2014 and narutimate storm 3  is to be released in the spring of 2013


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 22, 2012)

Team ten development? 

And where there's team ten there's bound to be a certain akatsuki member! 
Hopefully with a different outcome this time..

So what's this about a God and naruto manga ending in 2014?


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> How is this confirmed at all?



In his older interview he said there was approximately 2 years left already.And anime skipping a movie this year is suspicious.Then we have the movie in 2014 with Kishi's involment.

It's obvious anime wants to hide the best animation for this year.AKA final fight, Juubi.I think story ends with Juubi's defeat, anime can only catch up the other year and bam! Celebration movie.

But of course that's my opinion.


----------



## Fay (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> k
> 
> the gist of the show
> 
> ...


Wow, so much fanservice for Sasuke fans. The Sasuke fans that attended jump festa must have been very pleased !


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow! A live dubbing! I would have loved to see that!

Not to mention the VA's themselves are so good looking XD

Especially Noriaki-sama


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 22, 2012)

didn't visit this thread for a day and it escalated into 20+ pages, and i went through all. 

so kishi is going to write another movie for 2014? is he going to write the original idea of this year's movie, having sasuke as the main character?


----------



## Fay (Dec 22, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> didn't visit this thread for a day and it escalated into 20+ pages, and i went through all. :iffy
> 
> so kishi is going to write another movie for 2014? is he going to write the original idea of this year's movie, having sasuke as the main character?



Let's hope so !!!!!!! He needs to make up to us, what with giving the spotlight to Hyuuga and team 10 instead of the Sauce .


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:
			
		

> Mr tairas secret was that he likes jojo more than Naruto and is always talking about jojo


Well that's only normal


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 22, 2012)

@Fay: Oh I'm sure he will, there's plenty Kishi needs to resolve regarding his character


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

id love to see sasuke's shocker sexy no jutsu drawn by kishi rather than in rock lee sd by mr taira.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 22, 2012)

I hope the stuff about more Hyuga development means we get to see a Post-timeskip Hanabi for the first time ever...  But that would imply cutting away from the Juubi action, seeing as she's not fighting in the war. 

But anyway more Hyuga!


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

sry but where did this mor huga stuff come from?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> sry but where did this mor huga stuff come from?



indeed, Is it true or not that stuff ?


----------



## Rosi (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> Firstly "live afreko"- the voice actors acted live synching with the scenes from this year's wsj (on the screen).
> ・the "you're konohagakure village's…Kulma!" scene when Kulama and Naruto fight together for the first time.
> ・the scene where Sasuke says "what is a clan?..what is a village?…what is Shinobi?" after he encountered with Itachi…and Itachi left him.
> ・the scene where sasuke talks with orochimaru and says "I want to know everything, think for myself and find the answer.. and look resolutely at what I should do with my own will and eyes"
> ...



That _had_ to be so epic, especially "who are you?!" scene. Can't wait to see it in anime 

And I guess Hyuuga and Team 10 development was just BS...


----------



## Annabella (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, at least they acted out some of my favourite Sasuke scenes from the manga Obviously I want the movie to be about him too


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> kishs secret was that he had destroyed a game machine. monster hunter got him so hooked that it interfered with his job. so he wrapped the machine with packing tape and put it outside and then he couldnt resist bringing it back and continued playing it. To be stoical he broke it in the end. (that said, he bought a new one afterwards)






*Spoiler*: __ 



now, we need to find out which chapters kishi did during that period of time.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> now, we need to find out which chapters kishi did during that period of time.



Obviously "You let Rin die" and onwards.


----------



## auem (Dec 22, 2012)

glad to hear no team 10 craps been talked....i don't want to see those trio anymore in the first place.....


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> sry but where did this mor huga stuff come from?



They are mostly twitter.

No questions about manga then?


----------



## rac585 (Dec 22, 2012)

another disappointing interview.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 22, 2012)

Rac said:


> another disappointing interview.



What interview?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 22, 2012)

there wasn't any interview LOL


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 22, 2012)

Worst JumpFesta ever 

No, actually no, nothing tops the color questions. 

Well, it sounds like it was fun even without any hints or spoilers. Oiroke no Sasuke would be funny to hear (not that he hasn't already done that for the radio show xD).

Let us take a moment to baww over lack of interview. Also, I just ran out of pecan cini-minis  First world problems, man.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2012)

I hope this there's more information. Because otherwise, wow .


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

like i said jf is not about interviews but partying with ur fav mangakas and voice actors, all fun and games.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> like i said jf is not about interviews but partying with ur fav mangakas and voice actors, all fun and games.



Unfortunately only something one can enjoy if actually attending.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 22, 2012)

Cassi Ayanami said:


> I'm looking for Mezzo or takL bringing us translations about Kishi interview.
> 
> Hyuuga development is just boring...
> 
> Something about Madara, Kakashi and Sasuke, come on Kishi.



Kakashi should have a new boss summon while Hinanata will awaken a stronger Byakugan!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> so those news about hyuuga's development, god's seat, etc... are fake?



Itwas stuff Ifound on twitter from people who went.

Dunno why people think any of it means anything. The hairy seat was a joke and I explained that. Hyuuga and T10 shit is to be expected and means absolutely nothing given the circumstances.

Edit: Sorry, folks. But I repeatedly said it was unconfirmed and just twitter junk. Anyway again, it's all obvious anyway.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

nos jokes between kishi and the SD author?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 22, 2012)

So basically, there might have been an interview and good info. We're just relying on tweets instead of official sites to give us news because of the lack of updates? 


That sucks.


----------



## Rational1955 (Dec 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Itwas stuff Ifound on twitter from people who went.
> 
> Dunno why people think any of it means anything. The hairy seat was a joke and I explained that. Hyuuga and T10 shit is to be expected and means absolutely nothing given the circumstances.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, folks. But I repeatedly said it was unconfirmed and just twitter junk. Anyway again, it's all obvious anyway.



How did they know about the 2014 movie?  Did someone announce it TakL at the Jump Festa?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

i guess we will have to wait 



Rational1955 said:


> How did they know about the 2014 movie?  Did someone announce it TakL at the Jump Festa?



its because some people from twitter were commenting stuff from jump festa, but we couldnt be sure about what they were already about.


the movie stuff was announced at jump festa


----------



## rac585 (Dec 22, 2012)

Lovely said:


> What interview?



pretty much. kishi always one to waste opportunity.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Dec 22, 2012)

Rational1955 said:


> How did they know about the 2014 movie?  Did someone announce it TakL at the Jump Festa?



They announced it at Jump Festa, then they announced it again in the movie , and then they put up a (still empty)  for the movie.

As for any other spoilers, well... I honestly haven't seen anything else.

Should someone happen to find some more relevant information, though, I'll be happy to translate it...


----------



## Rational1955 (Dec 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> They announced it at Jump Festa, then they announced it again in the movie , and then they put up a (still empty)  for the movie.
> 
> As for any other spoilers, well... I honestly haven't seen anything else.
> 
> Should someone happen to find some more relevant information, though, I'll be happy to translate it...



O okay........


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

This year's JF deserves an "epic fail" star.


----------



## Rational1955 (Dec 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> This year's JF deserves an "epic fail" star.



I'm sure it was fun if you were there.

The manga is about to end anyway.


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

kish has talked about thge future of the manga in the interviews regarding the RTN movie.
now his lips are sealed not to spoil further i guess.



Rational1955 said:


> How did they know about the 2014 movie?  Did someone announce it TakL at the Jump Festa?



i can tell what tweet is by a participant at jf and what tweet is by an onlooker.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> kish has talked about thge future of the manga in the interviews regarding the RTN movie.
> now his lips are sealed not to spoil further i guess.



I wish someone could create a thread about RtN interviews then.They're all over place, movie thread is mostly trash talk so they're very hard to find for me.(especially legit ones)

Also I wanted to hear his thoughts on the recent developments( like what does he think about Tobito etc.) This sounds so blank.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 22, 2012)

If there will be a movie in 2014,I think this manga will last till the end of 2014.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

its hard to believe that kishi didnt even say one line about the upcoming events in the manga...


----------



## rac585 (Dec 22, 2012)

Rational1955 said:


> I'm sure it was fun if you were there.
> 
> The manga is about to end anyway.





Jeαnne said:


> its hard to believe that kishi didnt even say one line about the upcoming events in the manga...



maybe since it's about to end he can't give anything away cause it would be too spoilery. if there's nothing left to happen but major things.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

Rac said:


> maybe since it's about to end he can't give anything away cause it would be too spoilery.



He doesn't need to give anything away.He could have talked about the recent developments as well.


----------



## Kankurette (Dec 22, 2012)

IIRC Shikamaru's not Kishimoto's favourite anymore. Chouji replaced him. He's had WAY more development and screentime in this war than Shikamaru.

Bit disappointing that there isn't much in the way of spoilers. Naruto will probably become Rikudo Sennin or something. And as much as I love Team 10, let's not forget about Kiba, Shino, Lee or Tenten either.

As for more deaths, it'll probably be Hiashi, Chouza, Gai, Kakashi and some Kages (please, not Gaara!)


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

appearently he wasnt asked


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

takL could you give us a compilation of RtN interviews when you have time? Or if there is a thread for it link? (not movie thread )

I'm just wondering what he thinks about these events.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> As for any other spoilers, well... I honestly haven't seen anything else.



No Team 10? It was just a rumour? Oh thankfully.  They already had their shine. I don't want to see the spotlight go back to them, not with what happened this chapter.


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> takL could you give us a compilation of RtN interviews when you have time? Or if there is a thread for it link? (not movie thread )
> 
> I'm just wondering what he thinks about these events.



i will after i finish writing x mas cards and new year cards.

for the time being...this is a part of kish interview on the bonus dvd



takL said:


> from "the title 1, chapter 2" where kish answers the q about what should happen in the manga from then on (when the movie was released) on the dvd.
> 
> Kish: about the future development of the manga, yes?… i think hereafter the great shinobi war will reach its final phase and more astonishing charas are appearing like this chara after that chara. it will gain momentum.
> 
> ...


and from wsj #35 "Future of Naruto"


takL said:


> *Q1 the legendary shinobi gets immortal!
> does Madara Uchiha have any weakness?*
> 
> Kish: Generally speaking, everyone, even the strongest one, has their weak side but Madara doesnt have what we call weak points. How will the battle go from here!? Wait with eager anticipation!!
> ...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> now, we need to find out which chapters kishi did during that period of time.





Kishi is letting Togashi influence him.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> i will after i finish writing x mas cards and new year cards.



頑張って！

By the way... if you really intend to put together all the translations about the movie/manga in a  single thread, then you can add mine as well, if you want. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




With Kishi:









With Asian Kung-Fu Generation:



With Takeuchi-san:




Speaking of which, I should also have an half-finished translation of Takeuchi-san's last interview somewhere on my PC...

*goes to search*


P.S. Wasn't there also an interview with Kishi in the 'Maki no Shinobi' volume they gave away with the manga...?


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

from the rock lee anime thread 
"back from JF 
sasuke will appear (in the sd) for sure in 2013. taira sensei also says hes gonna fiddle around with the charas whore no more (in naruto) and akatsukis"

thanks mezzomarinaio! the dead line for the cards is tomorrow...donno if i can manage


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> from the rock lee anime thread
> "back from JF
> sasuke will appear (in the sd) for sure in 2013. taira sensei also says hes gonna fiddle around with the charas whore no more (in naruto) and akatsukis"
> 
> thanks mezzomarinaio! the dead line for the cards is tomorrow...donno if i can manage



Wait so he's NOT going to include the Akatsuki anymore in SD? 
"charas whore no more" is throwing off my understanding of english. Sorry.


----------



## takL (Dec 22, 2012)

Mayrice said:


> Wait so he's NOT going to include the Akatsuki anymore in SD?



in sd yes they will make appearences a lot. not in naruto.

i think i better follow the sd for sasukes sexy no jutsu.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 22, 2012)

takL said:


> in sd yes they will make appearences a lot. not in naruto.



Ah, ok thank you....


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES 




Bring on the Akatsuki! Moar chibis please!


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2012)

Rational1955 said:


> I'm sure it was fun if you were there.
> 
> The manga is about to end anyway.



It's NOT about to end, there is still a good amount of way to go.
The ARC is about to finish thought.



takL said:


> i will after i finish writing x mas cards and new year cards."



Now THIS! THIS! is the kindly kind of person that takL is guys... We should give him an Xmas and new years card to him. Because honestly, what would we do without takL? He is one of the coolest chaps out there!


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 22, 2012)

Rac said:


> maybe since it's about to end he can't give anything away cause it would be too spoilery. if there's nothing left to happen but major things.


but he would at least have said "a lot of important things are about to happen and i cant get into details"


----------



## Rose (Dec 22, 2012)

@ Takl: Is there more to those interview that you posted on the previous page, or is that it?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 22, 2012)

So what we basically have are the , the news of there no being a Shippuuden movie in 2013 (good news IMO, the anime's take on the second day and current chapters of the War arc should be of top-notch quality animation) but in , nothing close to an actual interview, script or spoilers from Kishi and lastly that there's still a 

Well, we'll have to do with those for now.

I can see what Kishi must've meant with the War arc still not being over. They still gotta stop the Juubi from moving by using Shikaku's last strategy, then take on Madara and Obito with the teams Shikaku setted up, seeing what exactly was the deal with the chakra/gifts that the Bijuus left Naruto with before being sucked back in the Gedou Mazou, Kakashi revealing why he killed Rin (if it's going to be unraveled now too), whether or not Juubi will reach it's final stage and execute the Moon Eye's plan and see who will outlive  who between Obito and Madara (unless both do by begrudgingly working together to preserve any power left of the Juubi if they can't end up using the moon if the sun rises).

Afterwards should come Sasuke's "the one(s) who know everything" arc where he'll decide where he stands on after putting all the pieces together and will also deal with Orochimaru ascending in power levels by likely getting back his arms's usage and some light being shedded on his affiliations with Tobi & Danzou, while probably we'll see Naruto honing more his Bijuu Mode (Kurama's chakra distribution tease hints to a Bijuu training session IMO). Without saying how is Kishi gonna make that Bijuu & Sennin mixed mode return, it is gonna be a key in defeating the Juubi and it's Jinchuuriki for real in the final battle.

And we also must know what will become of Kabuto. How exactly will Shikkotsurin be brought to the table and what exactly is it. And what role is that basement full of Sharingans that Obito has will play.

So in short (lol I rambled too much ) I doubt the 4th Shinobi War is the last arc of the manga. Still some things left to be brought to light. Plus I think when the last arc is announced it'll have a cover on the Shounen Jump magazine like Bleach did this year.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 22, 2012)

*Naruto becoming God via Rikkoudu Sennin Mode*



I already had a premonition.


----------



## TeamJASA (Dec 22, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So what we basically have are the , the news of there no being a Shippuuden movie in 2013 (good news IMO, the anime's take on the second day and current chapters of the War arc should be of top-notch quality animation) but in , nothing close to an actual interview, script or spoilers from Kishi and lastly that there's still a
> 
> Well, we'll have to do with those for now.
> 
> ...



What about Karin?


----------



## ch1p (Dec 22, 2012)

Karin is either going to join Naruto or Taka, that much is obvious. Personally, I'd like her to meet Naruto. He never had family. Even if Karin is not family and they won't bond for long, I still think it would be interesting for him to meet someone like her. However, I believe she's going to join Taka, due to Orochimaru. I've been itching to see what the jail caretaker can truly be. We had a diluted version of Karin, it was just the fangirl that followed Sasuke around to smell his underpants. I want to see the anti-hero / anti-villain (?) side of her. I want to see Orochimaru and someone that actually respects him.



			
				takl said:
			
		

> Naruto! tobi! Sasuke!
> THE　THREE-CORNERED FURIOUS BATTLE (/cutthroat contest)!
> THE 4thGREAT SHINOBI WORLD WAR
> the finale is UNPREDICTABLE!!



A three way rumble? Or was this just hype when Sasuke hadn't met Kabuto yet (I think he already did at the time of this interview). Madara is absent as well. At that time, he was still under the spell of Edo-Tensei, so he might not have counted as a final villain candidate. What are people's thoughts on this?

Also, unpredictable?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 23, 2012)

the only unpredictable finale that i can see is: Juubi vanishes, and with this all chakra that can be manipulated also goes, so the ninja world ends, and they become all normal peoplethat will war with guns.

the truth is, Kishi wrote himself into a corner in the moment that he made Naruto want to find an answer to the hatred that goes on in the ninja world, to find peace...well, news are, if in reality we have yet to find it, how could a manga character find?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2012)

Reminds of a novel I made. It was a world of wizards. And all the energy used for magic gets sent to another dimension.

Technically that would solve the problem .


----------



## auem (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the only unpredictable finale that i can see is: Juubi vanishes, and with this all chakra that can be manipulated also goes, so the ninja world ends, and they become all normal peoplethat will war with guns.
> 
> the truth is, Kishi wrote himself into a corner in the moment that he made Naruto want to find an answer to the hatred that goes on in the ninja world, to find peace...*well, news are, if in reality we have yet to find it, how could a manga character find?*



perfect society always existed in books...Communist even made a 'science' out of it....


----------



## Ruby (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the truth is, Kishi wrote himself into a corner in the moment that he made Naruto want to find an answer to the hatred that goes on in the ninja world, to find peace...well, news are, if in reality we have yet to find it, how could a manga character find?



I don't think this issue will ever be resolved. Kishi will probably have Naruto say the same things he's always been saying, but I don't think any of it will pass as realistic answers that could really relate to real life or even to their own ninja world.


----------



## AvengeRpro (Dec 23, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> It's NOT about to end, there is still a good amount of way to go.
> The ARC is about to finish thought.



There's only 1 1/2 left arc left. Thing is it has been over extended to the point the current fight (obito-naruto) started in 2011. The actual storyline stopped in 2010 then it's all fanservice.

With that said it's obvious the manga will not end in 2013, but the plot will become more and more vain.


----------



## Kronin (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> t
> the truth is, Kishi wrote himself into a corner in the moment that he made Naruto want to find an answer to the hatred that goes on in the ninja world, to find peace...well, news are, if in reality we have yet to find it, how could a manga character find?



Ways to reach the peace are already present in the world, the hard thing is put in practice them for the human kind. I am really sure, also considering the life of Naruto and Sasuke, that the forgiveness will be very simple the effective way to find the peace: the 5 nations will forgive the past mistakes of each one, destroying so the chain of hate, the efforts of Naruto in this war will be just the catalyst for this process.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 23, 2012)

The rest of the manga will be boss  (but at this point, don't think there's a year left in the manga)


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 23, 2012)

AvengeRpro said:


> There's only 1 1/2 left arc left. Thing is it has been over extended to the point the current fight (obito-naruto) started in 2011. The actual storyline stopped in 2010 then it's all fanservice.
> 
> With that said it's obvious the manga will not end in 2013, but the plot will become more and more vain.



Honestly I see this manga lasting into 2015 at this rate. Kishi keeps saying he going to explain things. Dragging out fights that dont need to be dragged out. Being brief on situation that needs to be talked about but going back to it later. Kishi wrote him self into a corner indeed but it just extending the manga.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2012)

I can see all explanations being tied up to this battle.Seriously we don't need a whole new arc.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 23, 2012)

I have enough of this war arc.It's getting boring


----------



## Fay (Dec 23, 2012)

This war arc is the last arc before epilogue though...Kishi said Nardo and Sauce would face off in the war...


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2012)

^Yup, that's also why I'm saying everything can tie up to this battle.

You just can't get rid of something as legendary as Juubi that easily.


----------



## Fay (Dec 23, 2012)

Not to mention Juubi has even more transformations...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 23, 2012)

takL said:


> in sd yes they will make appearences a lot. not in naruto.
> 
> i think i better follow the sd for sasukes sexy no jutsu.



YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS 

Screw the series, now this is gold.



Villain said:


> I have enough of this war arc.It's getting boring


Pretty much this.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 23, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I can see all explanations being tied up to this battle.Seriously we don't need a whole new arc.



Technically yes we do. The War is over. The shinobi alliance lost. 

The upcoming events should be considered a whole new Arc.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> Technically yes we do. The War is over. The shinobi alliance lost.
> 
> The upcoming events should be considered a whole new Arc.



Interesting point of view. 

Yes we can say the enterance of Juubi is a new arc. but technically, can we say it? I was going on by facts.

I said it because according to most people new arc: Orochimaru as FV which I despise.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 23, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Interesting point of view.
> 
> Yes we can say the enterance of Juubi is a new arc. but technically, can we say it? I was going on by facts.
> 
> I said it because according to most people new arc: Orochimaru as FV which I despise.


The war was over as soon as Juubi was revived.

It's still considered the ninja war arc according to Kishi, but the current events make it as if the war is over. Maybe the next work will probably be called Tsuki No Me Arc. 

He did say Naruto and Sasuke will meet in the war.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 23, 2012)

ch1p said:


> Also, unpredictable?



tell me about it


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> The war was over as soon as Juubi was revived.
> 
> It's still considered the ninja war arc according to Kishi, but the current events make it as if the war is over. Maybe the next work will probably be called Tsuki No Me Arc.
> 
> He did say Naruto and Sasuke will meet in the war.



It can only happen if we really get to see Mugen Tsukiyomi (I want it, to be honest)

The scroll might be about how to break/control MT.I like the idea.

I can't really put Naruto vs. Sasuke into the current story anymore.I mean how? "The One Who Knows Everything" might cause Sasuke to join Obito's side as well other than that, I can't see a reason for him to fight with Naruto.That event seems so out of place.


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2012)

takL said:


> in sd yes they will make appearences a lot. not in naruto.
> 
> i think i better follow the sd for sasukes sexy no jutsu.



fuck naruto, SD is where my heart lays... or lies or....


----------



## Fay (Dec 23, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> It can only happen if we really get to see Mugen Tsukiyomi (I want it, to be honest)
> 
> The scroll might be about how to break/control MT.I like the idea.
> 
> I can't really put Naruto vs. Sasuke into the current story anymore.I mean how? "The One Who Knows Everything" might cause Sasuke to join Obito's side as well other than that, I can't see a reason for him to fight with Naruto.That event seems so out of place.



IMO I see it as a three way battle, as Kishi hinted at in his interview and the manga ("the third power"). So it'll be Obito/Madara/Juubi vs. Sasuke/co vs. Naruto/alliance.
In the end Naruto will convince Sauce to join his side, thus turning the tides of the war and them combining their powers to defeat Obito/Madara/Juubi.


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the truth is, Kishi wrote himself into a corner in the moment that he made Naruto want to find an answer to the hatred that goes on in the ninja world, to find peace...well, news are, if in reality we have yet to find it, how could a manga character find?


Says who? 

More or less this


----------



## Harbour (Dec 23, 2012)

"God's seat, who hairy" is obviously the mention of Death God in the Shikkotsurin, like Turrin's theory tell.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> this year is kakashi's year.



It's ALWAYS kakashi's year.

And from which bloody chapter was that pic in your sig? I cant really remember... but it cracks me for some reason.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 23, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> It can only happen if we really get to see Mugen Tsukiyomi (I want it, to be honest)
> 
> The scroll might be about how to break/control MT.I like the idea.
> 
> I can't really put Naruto vs. Sasuke into the current story anymore.I mean how? "The One Who Knows Everything" might cause Sasuke to join Obito's side as well other than that, I can't see a reason for him to fight with Naruto.That event seems so out of place.



I like this.

I also like this.

And I agree with this.

Three way fight is . So Sasuke is going to crash a fight that will determine the fate of the world, demanding some dumb rivalry fight (which he doesn't even care about all that much all things considering) and Naruto will childishly go along with it instead of helping his friends.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 23, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> It can only happen if we really get to see Mugen Tsukiyomi (I want it, to be honest)
> 
> The scroll might be about how to break/control MT.I like the idea.
> 
> I can't really put Naruto vs. Sasuke into the current story anymore.I mean how? "The One Who Knows Everything" might cause Sasuke to join Obito's side as well other than that, I can't see a reason for him to fight with Naruto.That event seems so out of place.



Yup, there really hasn't been any tension or development for Naruto vs. Sasuke in a while. Sasuke is at full power while Naruto has been fighting for two days straight.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2012)

Fay said:


> IMO I see it as a three way battle, as Kishi hinted at in his interview and the manga ("the third power"). So it'll be Obito/Madara/Juubi vs. Sasuke/co vs. Naruto/alliance.
> In the end Naruto will convince Sauce to join his side, thus turning the tides of the war and them combining their powers to defeat Obito/Madara/Juubi.



It sounds like a clusterfuck but it isn't impossible.



ch1p said:


> I like this.
> 
> I also like this.
> 
> ...



Yep.And considering he witnessed Itachi changing the situation of war and wants learn EVERYTHING, how can he still clash with Naruto? If Kishi's gonna give us that fight then he failed at building up the tension.



-Dragon- said:


> Yup, there really hasn't been any tension or development for Naruto vs. Sasuke in a while. Sasuke is at full power while Naruto has been fighting for two days straight.



I don't even know how Kishi will wrap up this anymore. I guess TOWKE will make Sasuke to hate ninja world more? IDK.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 23, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> Technically yes we do. The War is over. The shinobi alliance lost.
> 
> The upcoming events should be considered a whole new Arc.



If the Alliance actually loses I'd be up for another arc. I just want them to lose.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2012)

War can't be over if neither side has fallen : /.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 23, 2012)

^I agree. Madara & Obito + Juubi gotta execute the Moon Eye plan or one of them becomes the Juubi Jin or the Alliance defeats one of the Uchihas or stalls them till the sun rises. But what you say is true.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 23, 2012)

Raiden said:


> War can't be over if neither side has fallen : /.



I know. I don't get it either. Regardless everything is set to be resolved in this arc  so we undoubtedly still haven't reached midway with this one yet.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 23, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> It sounds like a clusterfuck but it isn't impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a way to make it work is have TOWKE reveal something to Sasuke that will make him assume a position comparable to Naruto's and Obito's now, it is, have some kind of resolve that will make him fight for something related to the whole ninja world issue, not only his revenge.


another way is, he discover something that makes him believe that he must fight naruto to make something important happen, related to the curse that goes on between uchiha and senju. He could even fight naruto to awake a new power, after all obito did say that naruto was supposed to be used to estimulate sasuke.




btw, the war is not over, what is over is the battle to capture kyuubi and hachibi and revive juubi. Actually, even if infinite tsukuyomi is cast, the war could still go on, if its possible to break it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> a way to make it work is have TOWKE reveal something to Sasuke that will make him assume a position comparable to Naruto's and Obito's now, it is, have some kind of resolve that will make him fight for something related to the whole ninja world issue, not only his revenge.
> 
> 
> another way is, he discover something that makes him believe that he must fight naruto to make something important happen, related to the curse that goes on between uchiha and senju. He could even fight naruto to awake a new power, after all obito did say that naruto was supposed to be used to estimulate sasuke.



You could have that but also the fact that Sasuke, someone who has lived  his entire life in a lie, might just naturally hate the fact there are people trying to encase the world in a lie for their "peace". Then there is that whole god issue he had with Oro. Seems reason enough for me to see him turn his eyes on to them and consequently help Naruto in the process. Cause lets be honest the alliance isn't neccessarily helpful.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 23, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> You could have that but also the fact that Sasuke, someone who has lived  his entire life in a lie, might just naturally hate the fact there are people trying to encase the world in a lie for their "peace". Then there is that whole god issue he had with Oro. Seems reason enough for me to see him turn his eyes on to them and consequently help Naruto in the process. Cause lets be honest the alliance isn't neccessarily helpful.


yeah this and the fact that Obito lied to him and Itachi failed his mission to stop Edo Madara


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 24, 2012)

they apparently announced that sasuke's upcoming anime fight, will recieve peirrots special animation.

fuck them.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 24, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> they apparently announced that sasuke's upcoming anime fight, will recieve peirrots special animation.
> 
> fuck them.



Where did they say that?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 24, 2012)

it was on a list of their upcoming anime events or something from what i heard.

i got the info from the animation thread in KTV


----------



## Ruby (Dec 24, 2012)

If what Peirrot Studio says is for real then,




I will love them so much for this pek

Itachi and Sasuke reunion in special animation along with Madara vs 5 Kage :33


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 24, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> they apparently announced that sasuke's upcoming anime fight, will recieve peirrots special animation.
> 
> fuck them.



 the kabuto fight?

you should've known this by now. almost all, if not all of sasuke's fight have decent animation since shipuuden.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 24, 2012)

the jinchuuriki fight is a million times better than that fight, and it deserves the animation ASTRONOMICALLY more. the fact that peirrot seem to hate the main fucking character so much, and be selfish douches who only give their faves spotlight, pisses me off to a crazy extent.


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 24, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> the jinchuuriki fight is a million times better than that fight, and it deserves the animation ASTRONOMICALLY more. the fact that peirrot seem to hate the main fucking character so much, and be selfish douches who only give their faves spotlight, pisses me off to a crazy extent.



the kabuto fight probably needs it too since it's pretty lackluster. and we also can't confirm that the other fights won't get any special animation. (or did they specifically state that they will do one only for kabuto fight?)


i think the reason mainly lies that sasuke has a larger fandom, not really playing favouritism.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 24, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> a way to make it work is have TOWKE reveal something to Sasuke that will make him assume a position comparable to Naruto's and Obito's now, it is, have some kind of resolve that will make him fight for something related to the whole ninja world issue, not only his revenge.
> 
> 
> another way is, he discover something that makes him believe that he must fight naruto to make something important happen, related to the curse that goes on between uchiha and senju. He could even fight naruto to awake a new power, after all obito did say that naruto was supposed to be used to estimulate sasuke.



I guess Kishi will go with first option since it has to be hatred vs. peace



ShadowReij said:


> You could have that but also the fact that Sasuke, someone who has lived  his entire life in a lie, might just naturally hate the fact there are people trying to encase the world in a lie for their "peace". Then there is that whole god issue he had with Oro. Seems reason enough for me to see him turn his eyes on to them and consequently help Naruto in the process. Cause lets be honest the alliance isn't neccessarily helpful.



IMHO, I always thought about this option but Sasuke vs. Naruto has to happen at some point.Probably it'll happen and then they'll team up to defeat Obito &Madara.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 24, 2012)

This thread isn't really about Jump Festa anymore is it? 

Anyways, I agree with *ShadowReji* Sasuke's all about the truth now so he'd despise the idea of living in a world of lies again. 

Also, something needs to happen to make his goal seem more threatening. 'Crushing the leaf' pales in comparison to what Juubi and Co could potentially do. The way he's going now it seems like he'll end up converting after meeting TOWKE and the final fight will be between rivals, not enemies. Unless, finding out the truth about Itachi's feelings, clan, village etc makes him hate the entire shinobi world Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## Epyon (Dec 24, 2012)

Sasuke barely moves during the Kabuto fight.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 24, 2012)

^ Loll true but it's his final fight alongside Itachi and quite a significant turning point in his character. I'm glad they're putting more effort into it.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 24, 2012)

I think it would be boring as fuck if Sasuke fought Naruto as rival.Sure it would be somehow orginal,but they wouldn't fight seriously against each other.A fight that has almost no gore  and the characters don't even use their most strong jutsu to hurt the other one is just lame.If kishi wants to make them fight as rivals,then he shouldn't let them fight at all.

I actually think Sasuke will start to hate the entrie world and will want to do something to change it,but not the way Obito and Madara want it.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 24, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> This thread isn't really about Jump Festa anymore is it?
> 
> Anyways, I agree with *ShadowReji* Sasuke's all about the truth now so he'd despise the idea of living in a world of lies again.
> 
> Also, something needs to happen to make his goal seem more threatening. 'Crushing the leaf' pales in comparison to what Juubi and Co could potentially do. The way he's going now it seems like he'll end up converting after meeting TOWKE and the final fight will be between rivals, not enemies. Unless, finding out the truth about Itachi's feelings, clan, village etc makes him hate the entire shinobi world Somehow I doubt it.



Well the info was from the animation studio that was at the Jump Fiesta so I think its still on topic. 

I don't think that he will still want to destroy the Leaf after learning the truth, he could still hate it and choose not to forgive it though if he wants to. He might want to battle Madara to honor Itachi's last wish to get rid of the Edo Tensei so he'd probably would need some help from Naruto because I'm not sure he could handle Madara, the ten tails and Obito (who's likely to be on Madara's side because he wants to accomplish the Moon's Eye plan) all by himself. Hence why I don't believe there's going to be a Naruto vs Sasuke fight that would be as serious as the one they had in part one. It would probably be more like a friendly feud than anything.


----------



## Addy (Dec 24, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> they apparently announced that sasuke's upcoming anime fight, will recieve peirrots special animation.
> 
> fuck them.



itaaaaaachiiiiiii mangeki in da eyes 


so nagato gets the shaft on this one?


----------



## CA182 (Dec 24, 2012)

Damnit all I want is the Gaara vs Mizukage fight to get good animation...

Since Joki Boi is epic. 

Although if Sage Kabuto gets better animation then Sage Naruto did vs pain I'm gonna rage hard.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2012)

so itachis vs kabuto will have special animation why it was a boring fight. and why are people saying sasukes fight since it was itachis sasuke did almost nothing? the one that needs special animation should be when the 6th coffins opens and madara drops a metero


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 24, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> This thread isn't really about Jump Festa anymore is it?


_On that note,

Freezing._


----------

